# Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Mai 2010)

*Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen


----------



## violinista7000 (17. Mai 2010)

*Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Da hat jemand seeeehhhhhrrrr viel Zeit investiert! Hat er überhaupt was anderes gemacht? 

Da sind wirklich schöne Erinnerungen!


----------



## Septimus (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Das waren echt noch Zeiten wo es einen echten Gegenwert für sein Geld gab,Handbücher die den Namen auch verdienten,Spiele die man auch heute noch gern zockt.

Hut ab für diese Sammlung an Erinnerungen


----------



## Galford (17. Mai 2010)

*Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ja, viele nette Sammlungen, vorallem wenn ein paar wirklich alte oder seltene Spiele dabei sind. 

Aber an die Leute, die Jewel-Cases aus der Software-Pyramide oder Budget-Version (Best of Atari etc.) reingeschummelt haben: schämt euch. Budget-Versionen sind eines richtiges Sammlers nicht würdig.

(Falls Nachfragen kommen: mir ist bewusst, dass früher auch die CDs bei Vollpreistitel in Jewel-Cases untergebracht waren (wobei dann eben eine anständige Verpackung dazu kam))


Andere Frage: fängt bei anderen die Wolfenstein-Metallverpackung auch an zu rosten?


----------



## Birdynator (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Argh, und ich Depp hab sie vor ein paar Jahren aus Platzmangel weggeworfen, ein ganzes Regal voll. Ich könnte heulen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Da würde ich jetzt aber auch weinen. Die absoluten Klassiker habe ich zumindest gerettet.


----------



## stefan.net82 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

die spiele wurden damals, vor langer, langer zeit ja meistens noch mit Papier/Karton verpackt und hatten schon fast astronomische ausmaße! wenn man jung ist, kommen die einen noch größer vor. 
ganz nach dem motto: größer=besser! sind teilweise schöne verpackungen dabei gewesen...


----------



## rabe08 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Birdynator schrieb:


> Argh, und ich Depp hab sie vor ein paar Jahren aus Platzmangel weggeworfen, ein ganzes Regal voll. Ich könnte heulen



dito, aber ich hätte heute auch keinen Platz dafür...


----------



## mapLayer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Finde es sehr schade, das man heutzutage alles meist günstiger auch Runterladen kann ( natürlich legal) 
Früher hat man halt sich auch noch ne halbe stunde mit der Verpackung begnügen können und sich booklet durchlesen und Hülle anschaun können. Aber naja die Jugend von heute intressiert sich ja eh nciht mehr für so nen "Kram".


----------



## Bullveyr (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Galford schrieb:


> Andere Frage: fängt bei anderen die Wolfenstein-Metallverpackung auch an zu rosten?


Ist mir jedenfalls noch nicht aufgefallen, hab sie mir aber auch schon seit längerem nicht mehr genau angesehen.


----------



## timee95 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ja, so Verpackungen mit gutem Zubehör und Handbuch haben schon was


----------



## mixxed_up (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Die sind echt schön, aber Verpackungen werden immer kleiner.


----------



## Ready (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Die sind echt schön, aber Verpackungen werden immer kleiner.


Und die Beilagen seltener.
Sogar Handbücher sind ja schon ne Seltenheit geworden ... dazu brauchts ja jetzt schon ne Collectors Edition


----------



## Seppel06 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also ich könnte auf schöne Verpackungen und Handbücher verzichten, aber dann sollte man den Preis des Spiels mal anpassen. 
Mir wäre es auch egal wenn ich nur einen Key für 10€ kaufe und die Iso dann runterlade. Weil bei mir verschwinden die Verpackungen eh irgendwann im Bettkasten.


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Man darf nicht vergessen das damals nicht immer der "volle" Spielgenuss wirklich sicher war, zu gut erinnere ich mich an Abende vor Nascar ohne Sound  oder schlimmste VGA Grafik weil irgendwas nicht kompatibel war. Da war so eine schöne Verpackung und ein 200 Seiten langes Benutzerhandbuch schon ein gutes Trostpflaster.

Das heute jemand ein Spiel GAR NICHT zum laufen bringt ist ja doch seltener geworden, das Trostpflaster heute sind dann wohl Day-1 Patches und Plattformen wie Steam.



MFG


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Birdynator schrieb:


> Argh, und ich Depp hab sie vor ein paar Jahren aus Platzmangel weggeworfen, ein ganzes Regal voll. Ich könnte heulen



naja wer 700+ Spiele hat fängt irgendwann auszumisten.
Hatte zwei Billy Regale voller Spiele (genauer nur die Schachteln) so weggeworfen;
ist ein kleiner Karton mit den CDs + HBs übriggeblieben.

Aber dank Steam hat sich das Platzproblem in "Luft" aufgelöst; oder wer braucht in Spielen wie HL2 ein HB? 
...wobei ich an viele Deluxe Verpackungen immernoch nicht vorbeikomme...


----------



## TheKampfkugel (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Zum Thema die Jugend interessiert sich für sowas nicht mehr. Ich bin 14 und hasse es wenn Leute spiele über Steam kaufen nur weil sie zu faul sind in den Laden um die Ecke zu gehn den mal zu unterstützen und wirklich was in der Hand zu halten. Von diesen kleinen schummler Packungen wo dann nur die Dvd drine ist habe ich auch genug, leider reicht ein kleines Schülerbuget meistens nicht aus um sich die Extende-Version zu kaufen  . Ich verstehe auch mittlerweile das immer mehr meiner Bekannten sagen Software muss kostenlos sein, ich meine ich habe ja nix in der Hand, denn man hat heutzutage wirklich nichts mehr in der Hand ausser einer Dvd die man meistens nur einmal braucht und diese dann in der Ecke verstaubt. Ich finde es traurig das die Spieleindustirie es nur noch auf den Gewinn abgesehen hat, denn ich finde Spiele haben Kult und daran sollte man nicht sparen. Ich meine es spart ja auch keiner bei einem Porsche mit schönem Designe, aber bei den Spielepackungen soll das sein die genau so (teilweise) Kultstatus haben wie ein guter Porsche oder anderer Autoklassiker. Allerdings finde ich es genau so schade das Spiele wie Call of Duty alle 3/4 Jahr ein neuer Teil gebracht wird nur weil sichs eben gut verkauft. Ich finde so Spiele verliern dadurch ihren Wert(und damit meine ich auch das die Spiele wie ich gehört habe oft schlechter geworden sind) wenn immer gleich ein neuer Teil kommt. Ich finde es viel interessanter wenn man mal auf einen neuen Teil richtig hinfibert weil man wissen möchte wie es weiter geht und das zum Beispiel die letzte Handlung für die Zukunft bedeutet.


----------



## wildthings86 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Wenigsten hat man sich damals, viel Mühe gegeben eine öde Verpackung zugestahlten. Die Spiele waren früher sowieso viel besser, als die heutigen


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Naja,da hab ich einiges mehr zu bieten


----------



## mapLayer (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ja ich bin auch erst 16 TheKampfkugel
Aber das war halt so eine Verallgemeinerung  DerGgroßteil intressiert sich nicht mehr.
Collectors Editionen sind halt schon ne feine Sache, aber ich kann mir das auch noch nicht leisten als Schüler, ein weiterer Grund warum ich mich irgendwie aufs Arbeiten Freue. :p
mfG


----------



## Earisu (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



mapLayer schrieb:


> Ja ich bin auch erst 16 TheKampfkugel
> Aber das war halt so eine Verallgemeinerung  DerGgroßteil intressiert sich nicht mehr.
> Collectors Editionen sind halt schon ne feine Sache, aber ich kann mir das auch noch nicht leisten als Schüler, ein weiterer Grund warum ich mich irgendwie aufs Arbeiten Freue. :p
> mfG



Hab ich auch immer gesagt aber jetzt wo ich arbeiten bin und das Geld hab, hab ich keine Zeit mehr zum Zocken oder zumindest nicht mehr viel...


----------



## Cop (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

ich bekomme gerade wieder einen steif.... SYNDICATE , das war mal echt n cooles Game, das würde ich gerne nochmal in Aktueller Grafik Spielen !


----------



## hohecker (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Cop schrieb:


> ich bekomme gerade wieder einen steif.... SYNDICATE , das war mal echt n cooles Game, das würde ich gerne nochmal in Aktueller Grafik Spielen !



Da kann ich nur zustimmen, hatte das damals auf meinem A500 gezockt bis-zum-geht-nicht-mehr. Hoffentlich kommt mal da ein gutes remake davon... "Welcome to the dawning of a new empire" 

Musste 2x schauen als ich die Packung von "Their finest Hour" gesehen hab, da sind wieder direkt Errinerungen hochgekommen  Hab das immer im Urlaub bei meinem Onkel auf seinem 286 gezockt (1994 so rum)


----------



## amigastar (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ha, Theme Park hab ich vermutet. Hatte ich auf dem A500+


----------



## push@max (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Erste Sahne die Bilder...die alten Packungen noch mal zu sehen, ist toll


----------



## Rongofrock (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Bei der Bildersammlung von .maSk sind aber einige beschlagnahmte Spiele dabei :


----------



## burns (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Bild #33 - holy shit?!


----------



## winpoet88 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Es kam mir so eben in den Sinn, wie ich mit Kollegen ganze Wochenenden POPOULUS gespielt habe...damals noch auf dem ATARI 1040 ST, das waren schöne Zeiten!

Greets Winpo8T


----------



## Atomschlag (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

oh man ich hätte meine auch mal in bild fassen sollen vor meine frau alle platt gemacht hatt waren bestimmt an die  250 verpackungen wenns mal reicht


----------



## Candyman121 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Mein lieber Papi hat mir letztens erst ein Bild gezeigt wo ich vorm Computer auf seinem Schoß sitze und Bleifuss spiele


----------



## bofferbrauer (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Meine alten spielepackungen ruhen allesamt in einer Truhe, die mir nebenbei als Nachttisch dient. damit kommt auch keiner auf die idee, die wegwerfen zu wollen; nur zum ansehen müsste ich alles abräumen und umbauen 

Älteste exemplare in der Truhe (ohne jetzt nachzukucken ob nicht noch älteres drin ist): Titan von Titus (SEHR spezieller Breakout-Klon), Back to the Future II (unspielbar, nach 30 sekunden sind alle 3 leben weg) Turtles (PC Klon der US und EU NES version; in Japan war der 2te teil nummer 1)
Neuestes Exmpler müsste wohl Earth Universe sein, eine sammlerversion von Earth 2160 mitsamt sämtlichen vorgängern, 180-Seiten-Handbuch, audio CD, T-Shirt und kompletter Organizer. Komisch nur dass diese damals 6€ BILLIGER war als die Jewelcase version von Earth 2160 ohne alles. Anscheinend wollte keiner die zugegebenermasseb riesige Box (die meines eeePCs war kleiner!) kaufen


----------



## GOD-ZillA (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Das waren noch Zeiten. Man hat sich immer gefreut, wenn man was zum angucken hatte, während der Rechner das Spiel installiert hat.

Und je nach Game handelte es sich dabei um ziemliche Scmuckstücke was Verpackungen und Extras betrifft.


----------



## Schrotti (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich habe auch noch ein paar Schätze hier.

B17 Flying Fortress oder Nice 2 oder oder oder. Ein paar Verpackungen sind leider auch schon im Müll (vor Jahren) wie Strike Commander (den habe ich auf CD) oder viele NFS Teile.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Rongofrock schrieb:


> Bei der Bildersammlung von .maSk sind aber einige beschlagnahmte Spiele dabei :



na na na
wer hat die auch nicht (orginal natürlich)


----------



## .maSk (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Unnötig zu erwähnen das ich meine Sammlung veräußern würde (mit der Sammlung sind Umzüge eine echte Qual ^^)... wenn es so eine Art Museum geben würde, würd ich die sogar umsonst spenden oder ausleihen, vielleicht traut sich irgendwann mal eine PC Fachzeitschriftschrift sowas zu machen 

.maSk


----------



## __n00B (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Wirklich tolle Sachen dabei. Da erinnert man sich gerne an längst vergangene Tage. 
Nur eine Sache: Diese Green Pepper Teile sind nicht wirklich sehenswert ...


----------



## TMNpascal (15. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich bin 15 und mich ärgert's auch, dass die Spiele nicht mehr in großen Verpackungen mit Anleitung und Bonusmaterial verkauft werden. Wenn sie mal reduziert sind kauf ich mir von manchen Spielen limited editions, aber die sind meist wirklich zu teuer (auch wenn die Limited von Civilization V 10€ billiger war als die Standard). Viele deutsche limited editions wie die von F.E.A.R. 3 sind leider auch wertlos, weil deutsche Spiele leider total zensiert sind ): Ich würde mir auch nie ein Spiel online kaufen wo ich dann nur den Key hab, ich hab die Games lieber im Regal stehen (:


----------



## n3ts4k (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

is ja alles soweit recht witzig aber das nächste mal doch bitte die fotos nicht mit der handy-kamera aufnehmen, dann kommt auch mal was anderes als bildrauschen bei rum


----------



## cvzone (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Genau so eine Sammlung ist bei mir vor kurzem ins Altpapier gegangen, ich hatte einfach keinen Platz mehr beim Umzug für sowas. Bei jedem Karton konnte ich erst mal 1 Minute innehalten und mich erinnern, Schade drum.


----------



## miagi.pl (16. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

auf dem einen bild hab ich 4 matrix spiele gesehen ... hat ein fail nicht gereicht ?! ;D


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich habe auch ne schöne Sammlung!! klick auf sysprofile.de Pc Aendu


----------



## M.O.S (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also ich sammle PC Spiele seit etwa 1994 und da sind einige Granaten bei. Wenn ich mir heute so denn Inhalt anschaue kann ich nur heulen!
Früher haben sich die Firmen (Publisher) wenigstens noch mühe gegeben. Heute bekomme ich für`n 50 eine Hülle von FLEXBOX aus Plaste und nee Bedienungsanleitung als PDF!!!


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



M.O.S schrieb:


> Also ich sammle PC Spiele seit etwa 1994 und da sind einige Granaten bei. Wenn ich mir heute so denn Inhalt anschaue kann ich nur heulen!
> Früher haben sich die Firmen (Publisher) wenigstens noch mühe gegeben. Heute bekomme ich für`n 50 eine Hülle von FLEXBOX aus Plaste und nee Bedienungsanleitung als PDF!!!



Ist ja zum Glück nicht bei allen Spielen so.  Aber du hast schon recht. Die großen Pappkartons von früher waren schon echt schöne Stücke.


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich geb euch schon recht.
Es gibt wirklich fast nur noch billig plaste Boxen (im wert von 5Cent) und ne einfache DVD(ausser BFBC2 Vietnam, da war es nur ein Key  ).
Aber manchmal kann man schon ein gutes Stück (zum Schnäppchenpreis) bekommen.
Ich hab mir letztens erst Alone in the Dark und Brothers in Arms : Hell's Highway in der Limited Edition für zusammen 21€ bei Saturn bekommen.
Die sind eigentlich sehr gut gelungen. Gerade Brothers in Arms mit seiner Figur find ich schon richtig klasse. 

Aber damals gab es ja auch die Pap-drehscheibe von Indiana Jones, die als Kopierschutz diente.
Sowas würde ich in einer ähnlichen Form gerne mal wieder sehen.
Aber leider wird das bestimmt nicht passieren, da alles langsam auf Digitale Daten ausgelegt wird, weil es einfach billiger und leichter in der beschaffung ist.

Mfg


----------



## Ickis99 (3. November 2011)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Bigdaddy203 schrieb:


> Aber leider wird das bestimmt nicht passieren, da alles langsam auf Digitale Daten ausgelegt wird, weil es einfach billiger und leichter in der beschaffung ist.


 
Ja, leider. Und damit wird mein liebstes Hobby leider sterben 

Ich seh gerade, dass meine Sammlung auch dabei ist, also hier mal wieder die aktuelle Version:


----------



## Blackstacker (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

also ich hätte da ja auch noch ne kleine Liste bei Steam 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D3us (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Am besten find ich die Frei.Wild Sammlung und die Dropkick Murphys CD


----------



## bootzeit (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Vielleicht sollte ich meine Sammlung auch mal posten.... 136 Spiele (inkl. Steam) . Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenk....bin ich süchtig :-O ???


----------



## twentythree (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Sorry, aber die Steam Sammlungen sind ja wohl ne Beleidigung für jeden Sammler hier :O
(außer man hat ne Packung zu den Games  )


----------



## Padrus (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

ich habe auch reichlich spiele. aber ich kaufe nurnoch rein digital eben weil ich nicht der mensch bin der sich verpackungen in den schrank stellt.
daher mag ich meinen steam account doch schon sehr. alles unter einem hut und ich muß mir die bude nicht zumüllen.
jedem das seine.


----------



## twentythree (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Padrus schrieb:


> ich habe auch reichlich spiele. aber ich kaufe nurnoch rein digital eben weil ich nicht der mensch bin der sich verpackungen in den schrank stellt.
> daher mag ich meinen steam account doch schon sehr. alles unter einem hut und ich muß mir die bude nicht zumüllen.
> jedem das seine.


 
Ja ok, schon klar, ich hab das etwas falsch rübergebracht.
Natürlich kann man sich auch ne digitale Sammlung anlegen - aber dass die Bilderserie zur Hälfte aus Steam-Screenshots besteht, ist halt nicht wirklich cool! Das weckt wohl bei niemanden Interesse bzw. Nostalgie.


----------



## Stinkschwein (27. Mai 2012)

Ne also sowas wie steam als spielesammlung kann ich mir nicht vorstellen :/ ich will was in der hand haben, und man stelle sich vor wenn der account gehackt wird :0


----------



## Hackman (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ist das "Update" von heute? Warum steht im Update-Text wie rekordverdächtig Violinista's 200 Spiele sind, wenn danach schon Leute mit doppelt und dreimal sovielen Leuten gepostet haben? Wart ihr zu faul nach Seite 2 des Threads weiterzulesen? 
(wobei ich ihm natürlich den prominenten Auftritt gönne...  )


----------



## Sharidan (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Es geht nichts über die guten alten Schachtel Verpackungen. 
So nett Digitale Downloads auch sind aber für nichts würde ich meine Schachteln Hergeben.


----------



## IceGamer (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also bitte PcGamesHardware:

Das Thema heitß: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung

Wenn da jetzt jemand seine Steam etc. Sammlung postet, ist das am Thema vorbei...

@Topic: Schön zu sehen, dass es noch einige Menschen gibt, die ebenfalls die originalen Verpackungen von C&C, Quake, Resident Evil etc. haben. Das sind aus meiner Sicht richtige Kultobjekte und nicht so'n Zeug, welches man heutzutage als "Verpackung" erhält 
Außerdem find ich auch, dass die modernen Sondereditionen/Sammlereditionen längst nicht so viel Charme haben, wie die guten alten Originalverpackungen. Ich hab bei den Dingern irgednwie immer nur das Gefühl, dass die damit den treuen Kunden extra viel Geld aus der Tasche ziehen wollen


----------



## Hackman (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Man, wie gerne ich auch ne richtige Packung von Q3 gehabt hätte, aber dann kam die BPJM....


----------



## Low (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Man bin ich froh das ich seit 2004 nur noch digital kaufe.


----------



## NCphalon (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Große Packungen hatte ich eigentlich nur von Empire Earth, Siedler IV PE und Patrizier II. Rest sin halt diese DVD-Hüllen, Jewelcases und kleine Pappschachteln, die auch nur en Jewelcase enthalten.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



IceGamer schrieb:


> Also bitte PcGamesHardware:
> 
> Das Thema heitß: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung
> 
> Wenn da jetzt jemand seine Steam etc. Sammlung postet, ist das am Thema vorbei...


 
Ich find's auch etwas blasphemisch, klassische, z.T. mit Liebe gestaltete Spieleverpackungen mit einem Steam-Screenshot zu mischen. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich schon die reinen DVD-Boxen nicht mehr als „würdig“ bezeichnen.


----------



## Horst.dos (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Da sind sehr schöne Sammlungen dabei .Hatte mich vor 9 jahren von meinen  aus platz mangel getrennt. zudem hat meine Freundin fast ein  herzinfarkt bekommen hat als sie sah was ich noch im Keller alles beim  umzug mitnehmen wollte .Wahren noch c64 Kartons unter anderm von  Maniac Mansion,Zak MacKracken dabei.Freunde meinten schon vor 10 jahren  es sieht bei mir schlimmer aus als in jeder Videothek.Auch wenn es eine  schöne Zeit wahr und ich mich noch dran erinnere das ich unbedingt einen  Pc haben wollte als ich den Karton von day of the tentacle das erste  mal in Händen hielt .Ebenso wie ich mich an den Anleitungen erfreud habe  (Sim Ant zb da ist das die Anleitung um ein vielfaches größer als die  große cd hülle auf dem letzten bild).Bin ich heute froh über das online  angebot.Habe 2 Mappen mit je 200 ,5 Spindeln mit je 100 und 244 Steam  Spielen (disketten ,Module,Orgin und Gamesload Spiele nicht mitgezählt).

zudem aus der Wiki:
Die Frage, wie lange die Daten effektiv gelesen werden können, ist  offen. Schätzungen schwanken zwischen 10 und 50 Jahren, wobei die  Alterung sehr stark von Temperaturschwankungen abhängig ist; auch  Sonnenlicht lässt die Medien sehr viel schneller altern. Sicher ist,  dass Daten auf CD-ROM bedeutend kürzer als auf Papier oder Pergament  halten. Man geht davon aus, dass eine optimale Lebensdauer durch  Lagerung bei konstant 20 °C in absoluter Dunkelheit erreicht werden  kann. Allerdings spielt auch die Produktqualität eine große Rolle, so  können schlecht produzierte CDs durchaus nach einigen Jahren  Leseprobleme aufweisen.


Ps:wer auch platz mangel hat der hl2 mod :Source Media Arcade ist recht witzig für ne richtig große Sammlung


----------



## xDave78 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Freakz


----------



## WaterShot (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Ich find's auch etwas blasphemisch, klassische, z.T. mit Liebe gestaltete Spieleverpackungen mit einem Steam-Screenshot zu mischen. Ehrlich gesagt würde ich schon die reinen DVD-Boxen nicht mehr als „würdig“ bezeichnen.


 
Amen.
Sonst wird ein Kult mehr und mehr verwässert. 
Es gibt so schöne Sammlereditionen, ich weiss selbst auch gar nicht mehr wohin damit weil der Platz fehlt. 
Aber trotzdem bevorzuge ich sie sofern der Inhalt passt.


----------



## onslaught (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich Banause hab früher öfter mal welche entsorgt   aber zwei Kartons stehen immer noch überm Schreibtisch und da werden sie auch bleiben.

Hind, @DOS/W95 , Mechwarrior III @W98

Diese beiden lieb ich. Werd heutabend mal aufn Dachboden steigen, da müssten noch etliche als Staubfänger dienen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (31. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich hätte keinen Platz mehr um die ganzen Verpackungen meiner Mediensammlungen aufzuheben.

Ich hab allein über 2000 Bücher, die sich aus offensichtlichen Gründen nicht platzsparend unterbringen lassen.

Dann habe ich 3 Koffer a 510 DVD bzw. BluRays mit Filmen.

Dazu kommen noch 126 Orginal DVDs und rund 250 Zeitschriften DVDs von Spielen (in einem praktischen DVD-Koffer). Insgesamt umfasst meine Spielsammlung über 500 Titel. Der rest ist Digital erworben.
Zum Thema etwas in der Hand halten: Heutzutage benutzt man die DVDs doch auch nur einmal um das Spiel zu installieren, danach sind diese doch sowieso Accountgebunden. Damit sind auch die Leute gelackmeiert, die eine DVD haben, sollten die Server mal geschlossen werden.

Früher habe ich meine Verpackungen immer aufgehoben, aber beim letzten Umzug sind Sie alle in den Müll gewandert, den allein die 40 Bücherkartons haben mir vollends gereicht (damals waren es nur 1500 Bücher).

Die einzigen Verpackungen, die ich aufhebe sind Steelcases von Filmen. Diese habe ich auch überall in meinen Bücherregalen verteilt. Aber das hält sich im Rahmen (Zur Zeit sind es nur ca. 25 Stück). Hier bin ich dazu übergegangen bewußt Steelcases zu kaufen, wenn sie schön gestaltet sind.

Von Spielen habe ich nur noch 2 Verpackungen. Einmal die Colectors-Edition von Two Worlds 2 (ich war einer der Glücklichen, der diese für weniger Geld bekommen hat als die Normalversion. Fehler von Amazon) und die Steelcase von Might & Magic Heroes.

Ich habe schon seit den seligen Schneider CPC 6128/ C64 Zeiten nur Originale in meinem Besitz (Egal ob Buch, Film oder Spiel), da ich zu dieser Zeit hobbymäßig programmiert habe und daher den Wert eines Originals immer gut abschätzen konnte. Lieber hab ich ein paar Monate gewartet bis der Verkaufspreis gesunken war, als mir eine Raubkopie zu beschaffen.

Als ich die Verpackungen noch hatte, war damit eine Regalwand von 2,50 x 2,30 m gut gefüllt. Die ganzen Packungen zu vernichten, hat einige schöne Erinnerungen hervorgebracht. Allein wenn ich an die durchspielten Nächte und Wochenenden mit Baldurs Gate und Baldurs Gate 2 denke *seufz*


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (28. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

So wie  *FortuneHunter* wird es jedem gehen der irgendwann mal umzieht.
Neben dem "entsorgen" der Verpackungen sind bei mir leider auch viele Spielezeitugen zum Opfer gefallen.


----------



## hendrosch (9. April 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich meld mich hier mal als Digital Freak.
Hab seit Jahren nichts mehr mit Hülle gekauft man spart meist enorm Geld und die Verpackung ist mir völlig egal also: Why not?
Wenns das gleiche kosten würde oder paar Euro unterschied würd ich aber auch zur Retail greifen --> 3000er Internet


----------



## 1000Foxi (10. April 2013)

Also ich kaufe ja fast nur DVD-Spiele, d.h. lade nie was runter.
Ist bei 3000er Dorfinternet auch ätzend.


----------



## KonterSchock (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Viele meckern jetzt schon, die Steinzeit ist schon lange vorbei!
Die ganze Spiele Industrie bewegt sich Richtung cloudgaming, und da hat man in Zukunft echt nix mehr in der Hand, da spiele Spielen auf mieten bassiert. Gut finde ich die Entwicklung nicht, aber was können wir schon dran ändern?


----------



## Low (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Das würde bei mir sofort in den Müll kommen. Wozu braucht man eine Verpackung bei Spielen?


----------



## grenn-CB (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



KonterSchock schrieb:


> Viele meckern jetzt schon, die Steinzeit ist schon lange vorbei!
> Die ganze Spiele Industrie bewegt sich Richtung cloudgaming, und da hat man in Zukunft echt nix mehr in der Hand, da spiele Spielen auf mieten bassiert. Gut finde ich die Entwicklung nicht, aber was können wir schon dran ändern?


Ganz einfach nicht kaufen und hoffen das das die Mehrheit auch tut.


Also ich kaufe mir eigentlich auch immer die CD/DVD Version und nicht die Download Version, finde es besser wenn man für sein Geld auch was besitzt was man auch anfassen kann, bei einer 6000er Leistung ist das schon schlimm genug nach dem installieren auch noch die Updates für das Spiel herunterzuladen.


----------



## Noctua (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Low schrieb:


> Das würde bei mir sofort in den Müll kommen. Wozu braucht man eine Verpackung bei Spielen?


 Weil es schön im Regal ausschaut? Beim Blick auf meine alten Spieleverpackungen im Regal denke ich eher mal an alten Zeiten zurück als bei der Steam-Spieleliste.


----------



## Sharidan (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Low schrieb:


> Das würde bei mir sofort in den Müll kommen. Wozu braucht man eine Verpackung bei Spielen?


 
Du hast doch keine Ahnung. Ich beneide hier so viele um gewisse Spiele und die Verpackungen die sie noch haben .


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich hab noch immer 2 Special Editionen im Schrank stehen.
Zum einen die Special Edition von Alone in the Dark und die Special Edition von Brothers in Arms : Hells Highway.
Die sehen gut aus und machen mit ihren Figuren, Artbooks,... auch was her.^^


----------



## der Ronny (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Mit Wehmut denk ich an die Stunden, die ich in der Badewanne gesessen habe und dieses "Handbuch" verschlang 

Falcon 4.0 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

ich hab 187 Original Verpackungen


----------



## TempestX1 (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ach ja....
Die damaligen Kartons und Anleitungen waren einfach super und sehen im Regal klasse aus.

Heutzutage sind es nur noch lieblose DVD Boxen mit einem kleinen Zettel drin was man kaum als Handbuch beschreiben kann.
Früher war es einfach besser  

//Edit : Die Steam Spielesammlungbilder sind eine Schande für das Auge.


----------



## Sharidan (25. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ach ja....
> Die damaligen Kartons und Anleitungen waren einfach super und sehen im Regal klasse aus.
> 
> Heutzutage sind es nur noch lieblose DVD Boxen mit einem kleinen Zettel drin was man kaum als Handbuch beschreiben kann.
> ...




Stimmte ich dir voll und ganz zu bis auf den letzten Punkt, aber auch da nur Bedingt weil die "Alte" Generation an Gamern mit der Zeit Ausstirbt und die Jugend von Heute das auch einfach nicht mehr kennt.
Ich zb habe erst vor kurzem mir ein Schnäppchen geschossen auf Amazon, Xwing in der Disketten Version Original mit Schachtel Anleitung, UND CODE Zettel    
Das Teil steht jetzt in nem Glas Kasten und jeder der es auch nur angreifen will muss erst über meine Leiche (: 

Leute wie Low muss man halt einfach Bemitleiden und Entschuldigen für ihre Geiste Unwissenheit über das Gefühl solche Schätze zu Besitzen. Sie schimpfen sich Gamer, hatten aber nie das Vergnügen über Stunden Disketten ins Laufwerk zu schieben um ein Spiel zu Installieren, diesen Sound des Laufwerkes wenn es gearbeitet hat, und wie man sich gefühlt hat wenn nach,sagen wir 2h auf meinmal die letzte Diskette Unlesbar war (: .

Ja DAS waren Gamer Zeiten

Ich geh jedes WE auf Flohmärkte um hier und da mal ein Altes Spiel zu ergattern, völlig egal ob es mir gefällt, aber es ist für mich Kunst


----------



## Emani (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also von Wing Commander 3 war meine Verpackung aber noch größer. Ich hatte Special Limited Edition.

 Mit Videocassete Making of. und T-Shirt und ne Musik-CD war auch noch drin. glaube die hatte über 100 DM gekostet. War so stolz auf dieses Teil.....


----------



## Decrypter (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



> Ich geh jedes WE auf Flohmärkte um hier und da mal ein Altes Spiel zu  ergattern, völlig egal ob es mir gefällt, aber es ist für mich Kunst



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen !
Was gab es damals alles zu dem Spiel dazu. Angefangen von einem vernünftigen, teilweise richtig dicken Handbuch anstatt wie heute ne schnöde 0815 pdf Datei auf CD/DVD und auch richtig nette Gimmicks. Ich brauch nur in meine Ultima Verpackungen zu schauen, was da alles beigelegt wurde. Heute bekommt man, wenn überhaupt, eine CD/DVD reingeschmissen und das alles in einer 0815 DVD Hülle. Oder es gibt gleich nur noch Downloadversionen. Von dem ganzen DRM Dreck erst gar nicht zu reden. Man darf dies nicht, man darf das nicht bla bla bla.....


----------



## matty2580 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Meine Spielesammlung sieht ähnlich aus wie auf dem Foto.
Nur sind bei mir noch viele Konsolengames mit dabei (NES/SNES/N64/GameCube/Mega Drive/Mega CD/Saturn/Dreamcast/PSone/PS2/PS3/GB/GBC/GBA/DS).
Deswegen werde ich leider immer auch auf (altes) Windows angewiesen sein.
Ich spiele auch noch viele Klassiker davon aktiv.
Gesammelt habe ich natürlich nur, was mir auch gefällt.


----------



## Bevier (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Wenn man heutzutage sieht, was einem eine "moderne" Spieleverpackung bietet, kann man genauso gut darauf warten, dass das Spiel in 1-2 Jahren als Heft-DVD in einem Spielemagazin erscheint...

Früher war sicher nicht alles besser aber doch vieles (und ich weiß noch, wie mich meine Großeltern mit diesem Unsinn genervt hatten... ABER sie hatten Recht!). Leider haben seit Mitte der 90er insgesamt 7 Umzüge meine Spieleverpackungssammlung stark belastet. Zum Teil zerdrückt, zerrissen, verdreckt waren sie einfach nicht mehr in einem Zustand, in dem ich sie weiter aufheben wollte. Wobei ich ehrlich sagen muss, mehr als von den Verpackungen, war ich ein Riesenfan großartiger, gedruckter Handbücher. Viele davon habe ich immer noch. Damals, in den "guten, alten Zeiten", als noch mehr als eine Kurzanleitung "so installierst du das Spiel: "CD einlegen, Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm folgen" eine Epilepsiewarnung und einer schematischen Darstellung der Standardtastaturbelegung darin standen, waren sie spannend, informativ, witzig, manchmal zwingend notwendig (Kopierschutz ^^) und oft ziemlich umfangreich. Ich schmökere selbst jetzt noch manchmal in ihnen. Fallout, Diablo und Co sind nur einige der erwähnenswerten Handbücher. So hatte ich in einer Sonderedition von Pool of Radiance ein umfangreiches D&D-Regelwerk. Es beruhte auf den damals aktuellen 3.5er Regeln, beinhaltete alle wichtigen Informationen um einer unerfahrenen Gruppe die Grundlagen beizubringen, ohne sie mit dem teuren, etliche Kilo schweren Grundregelwerk zu belasten. So konnte ich relativ einfach und schnell mit ein paar Freunden eine spontane Pen & Paper-Rollenspielrunde, weitab von Computern, starten...


----------



## mds51 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Nette Sammlung!!

Bei mir sieht das so in etwa im DVD/BD-Regal aus^^

Meine Spiele sind dagegen doch recht bescheiden.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

219 Games! siehe Sysprofil, inzwischen Zeit müsste ich mal die Bilder erneuern!! kamen seit damals ne menge Games dazu!!!


----------



## HamsterGroupon3658 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

luna 3d.

da haben bestimmt so einige kleine jungs reichlich stoff für ihre feuchten treume bekommen


----------



## -Atlanter- (30. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Hat da etwa jemand Anno 1602 so gern, dass er es 8 mal (Bild 15) gekauft hat?


----------



## OriginalOrigin (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



-Atlanter- schrieb:


> Hat da etwa jemand Anno 1602 so gern, dass er es 8 mal (Bild 15) gekauft hat?



Wahrscheinlich hat er es extrem oft benutzt und auf die CDs nicht aufgepasst. Ich habe Gothic 2 auch 3  mal, mit Steam 4, zuhause O_o

Meine Sammlung hat sich in den letzten 6-7 Jahren leider kaum vergrößert, weil ich alles nur mehr digital kaufe. Früher ware ich ein Verfechter von Retail, aber mittlerweile ist es mir egal. In den DvD Boxen ist eh nur mehr die DvD drinnen und das wars. Würde es noch die alten Schachteln mit kleinen extras geben, dann wäre das etwas anderes. (so wie bei The Witcher2)


----------



## SkyLabSTAR (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Finde es echt hammer wie manche ihre ganzen Collector boxen und so nicht aufmachen. Das ist Liebe . Spiele zwar auch schon seit Jahren habe aber nicht eine Box ;( ^^ Geschweige denn überhaupt ne Sammlung die so ansehnlich ist.


----------



## Kusanar (31. August 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



HamsterGroupon3658 schrieb:


> luna 3d.
> 
> da haben bestimmt so einige kleine jungs reichlich stoff für ihre feuchten treume bekommen




Du meinst wohl Lula?  

Hab sogar noch aus meiner C64er-Zeit zwei Kartonpackungen gerettet. Der Rest wurde damals leider mit dem C64er verkauft... würd ich heut nicht nochmal machen...


----------



## Ickis99 (5. September 2015)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich hab in der Tat inzwischen nur noch Platz für maximal 10 Schachteln, dann muss ich wohl oder übel expandieren ^^.


----------



## mannefix (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Dinosaurier!
Wer hätte das gedacht?!


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Damals waren solche Retail Packungen noch richtig geil. Ich erinnere mich an Pokemon und Zelda für den Gameboy. Da waren noch zig Anleitungen und Guides enthalten, die wirklich nützlich waren.

Heutzutage sehe ich keinen Grund, sowas zu kaufen. Sind eh nur noch Download Codes drin, die man in Steam eingibt. Halte ich zwar für sinnvoll, gerade weil Games ständig gepatcht werden und Gamesaves per Cloud sync ne feine Sache sind, aber irgendwie fehlt die Begeisterung und Zelebration, ein neu gekauftes Spiel auszupacken. Und dann der Geruch... fast, wie ein frisch gedrucktes Buch. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## BenGun_ (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Hatte damals auch ein großes Regal voller Spiele Boxen. Habe dann alle an einen Sammler verkauft. Heute kaufe ich nur noch Keys.


----------



## OnionRings (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Müsste mal wieder zählen, glaube so um die 100 Stk.


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich habe über 232 Games!! siehe Sysprofil.de Pc Aendu


----------



## mannefix (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Meine Frau BOXED mich schon wegen des "Mülls". Sie kommt aus dem Urwald und steht auf streaming!! /kein Joke


----------



## rum (24. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Aaach wie schön.
Da hab ich doch glatt Pipi in die Augen bekommen!!


----------



## Decrypter (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Tja...früher haben sich die Publisher noch Mühe gegeben, dem Kunden für sein sauer verdientes Geld einen entsprechenden und attriktiven Gegenwert zu liefern. Was da damals z.T. alles an Beilagen dabei war. Wie z.B. bei Ultima, wo sich eine Stofflandkarte, ein dickes und gedrucktes Handbuch und noch einige andere kleine Dinge in der Box befanden.

Kein Vergleich mehr zu heute, wo selbst in den kleinen DVD Hüllen nur noch ein Faltblatt und der Datenträger reingelegt werden. Wobei auf dem Datenträger sich dann der Loader für den zig GB großen Download und die PDF Anleitung für das Spiel befindet. Völlige Verarschung für den Kunden, der sich extra die Version mit dem Datenträger kauft, weil die Leitung viel zu langsam für den Download von 20 oder mehr GB ist. Aber sowas ist den Publisher sowas von egal. Hauptsache mit dem geringst möglichen Aufwand den maximalen Gewinn einfahren. Aber so ist nun einmal die heutige junge Generation. Da wird ja mittlerweile der Download von Musik in schnöder MP3 Qualität der CD  vorgezogen. Von dem guten alten Vinyl, dessen Klang einer 0815 MP3 Datei weit überlegen ist, erst gar nicht zu reden....


----------



## MiezeMatze (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

LoL das ist ja teilweise fast wie in einem Weinkeller. ^^

Wenn Besuch kommt...

Lass mich mal gerad im Keller nachschaun...

Ich hab da noch ganz was feines... nen 1993er Doom

Oder hier n 1980er Battle Zone


----------



## Christoph1717 (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Die Star Craft II Reihe sind die einzigen Boxen die ich in den letzten Jahren gekauft habe. Die gibt es ja auch nicht bei steam. 
Habe aber noch einige ältere Dunke Nuken, Siedler oder Roller Coaster Tycoon Boxen und etliche CD und DVD .
Aber eben auch schon 11 Jahre bei steam, wobei ich erst seit es paypal gibt einkaufen kann.


----------



## Two-Face (25. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Die fetten Schachteln nahmen mit der Zeit abartig viel Platz weg, war noch schlimmer als die VHS-Kassetten.
Da waren die DVD-Hüllen später schon "stilvoller", wobei da nich überall gleich umgestellt wurde^^.
_Deus Ex_ z.B. gab es in DE schon ausschließlich in DVD-Box zu kaufen, die Big-Box-Version wurde meines Wissens nur in GB und in Übersee angeboten.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Schöne Sammlungen  Seit Jahren habe ich meistens die Spiele in Elektronischer Form als in Physischer, weil die meisten Spiele langweilige Standardverpackungen haben. Bei CEs sieht es natürlich anders aus, wollte zwar die Witcher 3 CE haben aber leider war die zu schnell ausverkauft


----------



## Emani (27. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

das waren noch Zeiten mit den schönen großen Paphüllen, wo viel Inhalt noch drin war. Sie anzufassen war schon der Hammer.  Diskette rein und raus. CD rein und installieren. 

Mann hatte sich mehr darauf gefreut als heute finde ich.


----------



## OField (27. September 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Decrypter schrieb:


> Da wird ja mittlerweile der Download von Musik in schnöder MP3 Qualität der CD  vorgezogen. Von dem guten alten Vinyl, dessen Klang einer 0815 MP3 Datei weit überlegen ist, erst gar nicht zu reden....



Wofür jeder empirische Beweis fehlt.


----------



## slasher (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Hab auch noch etliche Boxen, teilweise mit Orginal Zubehör und sogar Spiel 
Wer interesse hat, Liste an mich. Natürlich nicht umsonst.


----------



## azzih (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



Emani schrieb:


> das waren noch Zeiten mit den schönen großen Paphüllen, wo viel Inhalt noch drin war. Sie anzufassen war schon der Hammer.  Diskette rein und raus. CD rein und installieren.
> 
> Mann hatte sich mehr darauf gefreut als heute finde ich.



Naja ich vermute eher das liegt daran weil wir noch jünger waren und Sachen auch noch neuer waren. Heute haben die meisten von uns wohl so ziemlich alles schonmal gesehen und unser Lebensmittelpunkt liegt wohl auch wo ganz anders.

Ich persönlich hab meine ganzen alten Spiele noch bei meinen Eltern irgendwo aufm Dachboden deponiert. In meiner Bude hab ich gar kein Platz dafür und gut aussehn tut diese Anzahl an Papp-  und Plastikboxen auch net grad. Kaufen  tue ich nur noch digital, macht auch gar kein Sinn für mich DJ mit 7 DVDs zu spielen + anschließendes Downloaden von 10GB großen Release-Patches. In der Zeit hab ich das Spiel auch gedownloaded und kann die Zeit für anderes nutzen. Plus die Preisersparnis von 30-50%


----------



## wuselsurfer (4. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



azzih schrieb:


> und gut aussehn tut diese Anzahl an Papp-  und Plastikboxen auch net grad.


Da bin ich aber ganz anderer Meinung.
Ich ärgere mich heute noch, daß ich fast alle Verpackungen in einem Anfall von Aufräumwahn vernichtet habe.
Das ist Spielekultur und die sollte man unbedingt bewahren.

Auch lagen den Boxen öfter mal ein paar Zugaben bei, von Plakaten bis zu T-Shirts.


----------



## Medcha (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich sehe das unterschiedlich. Im Prinzip stimme ich denen zu, die sagen, dass es sich tatsächlich um etwas wie Kultur handelt. Somit positiv. Die 80er und 90er waren aber auch anders als die letzten 10-15 Jahre und somit kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen. Selbst wenn die Hersteller heute noch tolle Boxen (nicht Premiumschrott, sondern Standard!) anbieten würden, die Spiele heutzutage sind einfach nichts besonderes mehr. Die pionierzeit ist vorbei und aus Innovationen wurde ein Geldbestimmender Markt, bei dem Masse Vorrang hat. Mit anderen Worten, die goldene Zeit der Computerspiele ist vorbei. Finanziell gesehen wohl kaum, aber das interessiert bei Kultur nicht. Die heutigen Spiele würde es nicht lohnen zu "sammeln". Stattdessen gibt es heutzutage User mit ihren teils völlig übertriebenen Steamaccounts, die durch unsinnige Käufe bei jedem Sale aufgeblasen wurden. Ähnlich, aber nicht das Gleiche.

Andere Sache... Sammlungen... ist mir nie klar gewesen, was das soll. Besitzen nur der Sammlung wegen... Ich möchte nicht wieder abfällige Kommentare ablassen, wundere mich aber schon (sehr lange), was in den Köpfen solcher Leute abgeht. Ich bin eher ein Benutzer als Besitzer...

PS: Mein Highlight: THEIR FINEST HOUR für DOS, ein riesiges Compendium mit Bedienungsanleitung zum Blättern und Lesen. Da fing ich an, Bücher doch zu lieben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



OField schrieb:


> Wofür jeder empirische Beweis fehlt.


Was willst Du da beweisen?
Der Klang einer LP jagt jede mp3-Datei zum Teufel.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



OField schrieb:


> Wofür jeder empirische Beweis fehlt.


Bei Schallplatten hast du nicht den "Umweg" über einen A/D-Wandler, dazu kommt noch, dass MP3 stark komprimiert ist.


----------



## XD-User (23. April 2017)

*AW: Fotos der größten Spielesammlungen: Wer sammelt noch Boxen?*

Wäre ich nicht so jung und hätte die Zeit der Spieleboxen richtig miterlebt, würde meine Sammlung bestimmt bedeutend besser aussehen. Für das Geld und manchen Inhalt von Spielen, sollte da eigentlich ne hochwertige Box dabei sein...


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (23. April 2017)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Leider haben meine Eltern fast 100 Games weggeschmissen weil es laut ihnen alter Müll war. Hab aber trotzdem doch jeeeede Menge


----------



## Sharidan (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also ich sammel immer noch. Früher konnte man sich selten mal die Games leisten und man hat sie sich halt über "umwege" beschafft. Doch jetzt wo man selber das Geld verdient hab ich wieder damit angefangen. Es ist einfach herrlich die alten Games im Karton im Regal stehen zu habenLeider ist das ja alles Vorbei mit den BigBoxen


----------



## mannefix (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ist vorbei die Zeit.Kostet zu viel Platz. So 20 Boxen konnte ich aber nicht wegschmeißen. Sind im Keller.


----------



## marcus022 (16. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

failpost


----------



## P2063 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



mannefix schrieb:


> Ist vorbei die Zeit.Kostet zu viel Platz. So 20 Boxen konnte ich aber nicht wegschmeißen. Sind im Keller.



geht mir ähnlich, wird zwar bei jedem Umzug weniger, aber von den wichtigsten (Wing Commander, Q3, Unreal, die ersten C&C Teile samt Addons, Starcraft) werde ich mich wohl erst trennen können, wenn sie auseinander fallen. Bin trotzdem irgendwie froh, dass mittlerweile alles in platzsparenden DVD Hüllen steckt oder gleich per Download läuft.


----------



## Waupee (28. April 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ne hab zwar ca. 600x Games auf CD / DVD aber die Kartons mußten beim letzten Umzug weg .

Aber alle Anleitungen, Bücher ect. was es früher immer gab immer noch alles vorhanden 

Was ich gut finde die Preise sind gestiegen und man hat quasi weniger bekommen als früher für sein Geld, wo jetzt eventuell noch ne PDF Anleitung bei ist


----------



## Kuhprah (28. April 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich hab hier auch noch die Box und Handbuch samt CD meines ersten PC Spiels... von 1994  Und mit dem Handbuch von  Falcon 4.0 kannste heute noch nen ganzen Pulk an randalierenden Fussballdeppen totschlagen


----------



## Banana-OG (29. September 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Wenn man solche Regale mal entsorgt, erhält man gleich ein viel besseres Klima im Raum.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Früher habe ich nur Retail gekauft und wollte die Spiele unbedingt mit Verpackung und auf Datenträger haben. Mitlerweile hat sich das geändert... kaufe jetzt nur noch digital von Steam & Co.


----------



## FortuneHunter (29. September 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich habe noch alle Handbücher meiner ehemaligen Boxed Games, aber zusammen mit den Büchern und den DVDs würden meine Sammlungen eine mittlere Leihbücherei einer Kleinstadt füllen. Das gibt mein Wohnraum einfach nicht her. 
Spiele 6.141 (ohne doppelte), Bücher ca. 3.000 (ohne die auf dem E-Bookreader), DVDs/Blue Ray: 3.200

Aus dem Grund sind die Spiele nur noch Digital und die DVDs/BlueRays platzsparend in Metalkoffern untergebracht. Nur von den Handbüchern der alten Games (ca. 250 solange ich Boxen gesammelt habe) und Steelboxes konnte ich mich nicht trennen.


----------



## RyzA (29. September 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe noch alle Handbücher meiner ehemaligen Boxed Games, aber zusammen mit den Büchern und den DVDs würden meine Sammlungen eine mittlere Leihbücherei einer Kleinstadt füllen. Das gibt mein Wohnraum einfach nicht her.
> Spiele 6.141 (ohne doppelte), Bücher ca. 3.000 (ohne die auf dem E-Bookreader), DVDs/Blue Ray: 3.200


Krass! Ich sammel auch Blurays aber ich habe lange noch nicht soviel.


----------



## stevooh (2. November 2018)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe noch alle Handbücher meiner ehemaligen Boxed Games, aber zusammen mit den Büchern und den DVDs würden meine Sammlungen eine mittlere Leihbücherei einer Kleinstadt füllen. Das gibt mein Wohnraum einfach nicht her.
> Spiele 6.141 (ohne doppelte), Bücher ca. 3.000 (ohne die auf dem E-Bookreader), DVDs/Blue Ray: 3.200
> 
> Aus dem Grund sind die Spiele nur noch Digital und die DVDs/BlueRays platzsparend in Metalkoffern untergebracht. Nur von den Handbüchern der alten Games (ca. 250 solange ich Boxen gesammelt habe) und Steelboxes konnte ich mich nicht trennen.



mach da mal ein Bild von


----------



## Bandicoot (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Schön war die Zeit, wo es noch den Moment gab endlich das Spiel in den Händen zu halten. 
Habe auch noch einiges an großen Spieleboxen ab 1993 ca. Gut verwahrt bei mein Eltern im Hof Lager. 
Glaube ich müsste auch mal ein paar Bilder machen, sowas kommt nicht wieder.
Tolle Sammlungen dabei, da kommt Retro Feeling auf wenn man so manche Verpackung wieder sieht.
Oder wer kennt nicht noch die alten Soundtracks von C&C z.B Hell March oder von Motocross Madness, Tony Hawk pro Skater 2. Sensationell.


----------



## Kuhprah (19. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Hier stehen auch noch einige schöne Schachteln rum. Absoluter Luxus ist die Originale Verpackung von Falcon 4.0 aus 1998 (damit kannst wen tot schlagen) sowie die Suqadron Binder Edition.. da war das ganze Handbuch noch mal in einem Ringordner samt Registerkarten etc. mitgeliefert. Genial. Verglichen mit Heute...


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*



FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Ich habe noch alle Handbücher meiner ehemaligen Boxed Games, aber zusammen mit den Büchern und den DVDs würden meine Sammlungen eine mittlere Leihbücherei einer Kleinstadt füllen. Das gibt mein Wohnraum einfach nicht her.
> Spiele 6.141 (ohne doppelte), Bücher ca. 3.000 (ohne die auf dem E-Bookreader), DVDs/Blue Ray: 3.200



Grundgütiger Himmel....  

Respect, werter FortuneHunter!!!!
Ich dachte immer, ich hätte mit meinen knappen 470 Games schon viel, aber über 6000 ist schon kurz vor unfassbar viel... 

Mein aller erstes Spiel war im Übrigen SilentHunter von 1996, glaube ich...


----------



## BabaYaga (3. August 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Also ich habe nur noch ein paar Restschachteln irgendwo in der Schublade aber nicht des Sammelns wegen, fliegen beim nächsten Putz auch raus.
Rest habe ich die letzten 2 Jahre verscherbelt und zum Teil recht gutes Geld dafür bekommen, welches ich jetzt sinnvoll investiere mit anderen Einnahmen.
Das bringt mir wesentlich mehr als irgendwelche nostalgischen Staubfänger. Aber ja, früher hat mir das Sammeln dieser Dinger Spaß gemacht, mittlerweile interessiert es mich nicht mehr die Bohne.
Bei Filmen dasselbe, beziehe ohnehin fast alles nur noch digital auf Abruf. Da ich nicht viel schaue, hält sich das aber auch stark in Grenzen.


----------



## Leuenzahn (3. August 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

ICH!  Spiele die persönliche unterstütze oder mag, da stell ich mir auch noch heute die DVD Versionen ins Regal, Wasteland 2 hab ich mir geholt und Elex, ist allerdings auch schon alles ne Weile her, kommen net soviel Spiele rüber, welche man im Regal haben muß, eventuell nun Cyberpunk, ich hätte ja bei WoW Classic nochmal auf n Release mit ner Box gehofft

Ich vermisse die Boxen, wenn damals ein Spiel gekauft hast, dann hast Dich auf die Box gefreut, die Anleitung, da gab es dann oft noch ne nette Geschichte über ein paar Seiten zum Lesen, eine Art Einleitungsstory zum Spiel, welche Dich dann in die virtuellen Abenteuer entläßt. Manche munkeln sogar noch von magischen Scheiben aus Pappe oder Pappier, welche durch drehen einen wunderbaren Code offenbarten, der so manches Spiel zum Laufen brachte, EIN WUNDER! 

Aus den Boxen wurden DVD Hüllen, aus den DVD Hüllen wurde eine Steambibliothek. Eine virtuelle Bibliothek weckt im Vergleich zu den Boxen früherer Tage im Vergleich soviel Freude wie ein ein Fußkrampf beim Wettschwimmen mit Haien zu einem Massageabend mit dem Starlet der eigenen Wahl. 

Mittlerweile sind bei mir aber auch die DVD Hüllen, mal die meisten, in den Keller gewandert und haben Büchern Platz gemacht, hat sich auch gelohnt, war nach dem Wegschmeißen des Fernsehers die bisher beste Idee in dem Bereich.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (3. August 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ein paar wenige Spiele habe ich noch in den einfachen DVD-Kunststoffhüllen. Besonders stolz bin ich aber auf einen Original-Pappkarton von NFS3 von Anno 1998. Sieht für das Alter noch echt gut aus, inklusive Anleitung (sieht fast druckfrisch aus, keine Kratzer oder Knicke) und natürlich dem Spiel selbst. Die CD dürfte mittlerweile nicht mehr laufen, aber ich hab noch ein Image davon und kann es dank Legacy-Patch auf einem aktuellen Rechner spielen 

Wenn man Spiele noch immer als Datenträger mit einer schönen Verpackung kaufen könnte (natürlich frei von Downloads, Spielelauncher etc.), würde ich wohl mehr Spiele kaufen. Aber da Zero-Day-Patches mittlerweile ja schon Standard ist, kommen wohl kaum noch Spiele auf den Markt, die man risikofrei auf einem Datenträger speichern könnte, weil ja permanent nachgepatcht werden muss. DRM-Müll natürlich inklusive.


----------



## Lotto (7. August 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ich hatte diverse heute als Klassiker geltende Titel (Diablo komplett, Warcraft komplett, C&C komplett, UT, etc.). Vor Jahren schon als ich bei meinen Eltern auszog aus Platzmangel entsorgt (meine Wohnung ist klein und meine Eltern wollten den ganzen "Müll" nicht lagern).  Arghhhh  Könnt mich heute noch in den Ar.... beissen, aber sowas von.


----------



## facopse (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Irgendwann habe ich alle meine Boxen gesammelt auf eBay für wenige Euro vertickt. Gerade PC-Spiele, die mit Accounts verknüpft werden, sind doch anschließend nichts mehr wert. Dafür brauchen sie aber jede Menge Platz.
Lediglich meine Half Life 2 Box von 2004 habe ich behalten. Daran hängen besondere Erinnerungen.
Hätten Boxen noch die Qualitäten der 90er (vernünftiges Handbuch, Extras, DRM-Frei etc.), würden sie mmn den Platz auch verdienen, den sie verbrauchen.


----------



## Ramrod (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Kaufe meine Spiele soweit dies möglich ist in der Boxversion, gibt eine extra Regal für die Spiele.


----------



## kero81 (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr in eine kleinere Wohnung gezogen bin und für meine DVD's und BR's Platz schaffen musste, habe ich mir vorgenommen nur noch Digital zu kaufen. Einerseits schaue ich den großteil der Filme nicht mehr, aber weg geben will ich sie auch iwie nicht. Sie benötigen eigentlich nur unnötig Platz und genau so ist es mit Spielen. Ich für meinen Teil hab nix mehr an Boxen...


----------



## theoturtle (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: Kultobjekt Spieleverpackung: Von legendären Spielen und meterweise Jugenderinnerungen*

Ganz ehrlich - meine alten gesammelten Werke werde ich wohl nicht hergeben, bin zu sehr Jäger und Sammler dafür und auch ein wenig zu sehr Nostalgiker. Das Älteste ist vermutlich "Empire Deluxe" auf 3,5" Disketten. Aber für Neues bin ich nicht bereit Aufpreise zu zahlen um eine Box mit (hoffentlich ) gedrucktem Handbuch usw. ins Regal zu stellen. Es gibt da ja nur wenige Ausnahmen wo man überhaupt in der Standardfassung noch mehr als einen Aktivierungsschlüssel und ggf. DVDs (wenn überhaupt) drin hat. Wäre es noch so wie früher, wo man diese Inhalte einfach dazu bekommen hat, würde die Sache wohl anders aussehen. Diese Art von Sammeln ist für mich aber vorbei. Jetzt schau ich aber nur noch auf den Preis von Digitalversionen. Der Markt hat sich verändert und dagegen ist nichts zu machen.


----------



## MHoppe (23. Mai 2020)

Ich kaufe, sofern möglich alles in einer Box oder in irgendeiner  Form physikalisch. Ich frage mich was eigentlich passiert wenn einer der digitalen Anbieter pleite geht oder schließt... Das hat schon ganz andere Firmen ereilt. Verfällt dann mein "Besitz"?
Wobei einem das physikalische heute auch nicht mehr wirklich was bringt da das Spiel ohne den Unterbau nicht mehr läuft.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (23. Mai 2020)

Ich bin voll Digital. Ich brauche diese Staubfänger nichtmehr. So groß ist meine Sammelleidenschaft nichtmehr. Spätestens beim nächsten Sperrmüll wäre das zeug eh weg geflogen.


----------



## Pu244 (23. Mai 2020)

MHoppe schrieb:


> Ich kaufe, sofern möglich alles in einer Box oder in irgendeiner  Form physikalisch. Ich frage mich was eigentlich passiert wenn einer der digitalen Anbieter pleite geht oder schließt... Das hat schon ganz andere Firmen ereilt. Verfällt dann mein "Besitz"?
> Wobei einem das physikalische heute auch nicht mehr wirklich was bringt da das Spiel ohne den Unterbau nicht mehr läuft.



Dann hast du Pech gehabt. Wenn dein Vertagspartner Pleite geht und seinen Teil der Abmachung nichtmehr erfüllen kann, dann ist das ganze futsch. Wobei du dann das Spiel vermutlich cracken dürftest, da muß allerdings ein Jurist ran.

In der Praxis wird das Geschäft des Anbieter vermutlich jedoch von einem anderen Anbieter übernommen (sofern möglich). Somit kann der Anbieter (vermutlich wird es wohl momentan auf EPIC hinauslaufen) die Kunden übernehmen und auch noch dafür sorgen, dass der Ruf der Branche nicht gefährdet wird. Das ist so bei Triton passiert, die ja Prey (das erste) damals digital angeboten haben. Auch die Benutzer von "Games for Windows Live" haben sich bei Steam wiedergefunden (z.B. Bioshock 2), wobei es da keine Pleite war.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. Mai 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> An alle, die noch die Regale voll haben: Bitte kontaktiert Marie Kond&#333;!



Na und? Lass sie doch, wenn sie wollen. Wenn du schon mit dem Namen um dich wirfst, solltest du es wenigstens ansatzweise verstanden haben worum es wozu und wann geht.


----------



## MikolajPL (24. Mai 2020)

Banana-GO schrieb:


> An alle, die noch die Regale voll haben: Bitte kontaktiert Marie Kond!


Wozu? Die Regale sehen doch aufgeräumt aus ...


----------



## BikeRider (23. August 2020)

Sind schon echt beeindruckende Sammlungen dabei.
Respekt an alle, die so lange gesammelt haben.


----------



## Quake2008 (23. August 2020)

Damals sind war im MM durch die PC Regale gegangen um die ganzen Packungen zu bewundern. Da fing die Kunst bereits mit der Verpackung an. Heute endet Sie nicht mal mit dem Spiel. ... . . . . da es Unfertig released wird,.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. August 2020)

Hat wer bilder von seiner Sammlung    ?


----------



## Davki90 (23. August 2020)

Ich gebe zu, bin noch so einer, der Boxen sammelt.


----------



## restX3 (23. August 2020)

Früher ja, besonders als ich noch Konsole gespielt hab.
Am PC ist Retail eigentlich so gut wie tot leider. Hab noch paar Alte PC Pappe Boxen oben auf dem Dachboden, unter anderem von Gunman/Star Wars Rogue Squadron 3D usw. Weiß selber nicht mehr genau. War seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr auf dem Dachboden bei uns im Haus.


----------



## theoturtle (23. August 2020)

Was soll man denn da heute noch groß Sammeln, ausser überteuerten CEs?
Gibt ja kaum ein gutes Spiel was noch überhaupt Retail oder gar in Box mit MAterial verkauft würde.
Der Zug ist abgefahren. Internet und DRM sei Dank. Ein Hoch auf die technische Revolution. Alles in Massen, keiner hat mehr Maß.


----------



## mucka24 (10. Januar 2021)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> Damals sind war im MM durch die PC Regale gegangen um die ganzen Packungen zu bewundern...


Daran kann ich mich auch noch erinnern, der Weg nach der Schule ging direkt in die Stadt in die Geschäfte mit den Games. Wir haben die Verpackungen bewundert oder hat Spiele "zur Probe gespielt". Damals war die Vorfreude noch riesig, und Patches gab es wenn, dann über die Datenträger der Spielezeitschriften (natürlich PCGames, oder PCPlayer  ) Man, ich werde alt


----------



## 4thVariety (10. Januar 2021)

Die Regalwand voller Zeug war in den 90ern und 2000ern ganz witzig, aber im Grunde ist das Schwachsinn. Konsumartikel aus denen man in der Wohnung Ausstellungsstücke macht, bis das Regal überläuft.

Wenn die SSD in der PS überquillt, oder man nicht die komplette BluRay Sammlung digitalisieren will/kann/darf, dann hat so ein Regalarchiv noch eine Berechtigung, aber am PC fehlt dieses Fundament. Alle Spiele werden längst einem Dienst hinzugefügt und die Schachtel im Regal dient nur der Zierde. Wenn man im Zusammenhang von Spieleboxen diese Bezeichnung denn in den Mund nehmen will. Kein Diskettenlaufwerk, aber alte Diskettenspiele griffbereit, wozu?

Ikea hat schöne 120L Plastikboxen mit Deckeln. Alle Regale ausräumen, rein in die Box, die Box trocken lagern, fertig.
Ich hatte irgendwann keinen Bock mehr auf einer gut sortierten Müllhalte der Nostalgie zu leben. Außerdem hat man dann Platz für noch mehr Technik 

Glasvitrine voller Hummelfiguren und den guten Gläsern. Maria-Schrein im Wohnzimmereck. Bücherregale mit Briefmarkensammlungen und Zeug das keiner jemals ein zweites Mal gelesen hat. Wohnzimmerschrank mit VHS Kassetten und einem 10 Jahres Archiv von Wetten,...dass. Ich dachte das wäre an der Generation unserer Eltern immer das Uncoole gewesen. Jetzt wird es mit Billy-Regal und PC Spielen nachgestellt? Macht echt Schluss damit.


----------



## Ballteborn (10. Januar 2021)

Das waren noch Zeiten, Packungen sammeln, umso mehr umso besser.
Da sie aber extrem viel Platz weggenommen haben, wurden sie entsorgt.
Habe letzte Woche beim Aufräumen die Sims gefunden, verdammt das Ding ist über 20 Jahre alt...

Fand es aber dann ganz angenehm als die DVD Varianten rausgekommen sind, endlich keine kaputten CD Hüllen mehr.


----------



## Flowbock (10. Januar 2021)

Habe auch noch einige Boxen aufbewahrt, allerdings nur die Titel, die mir bis heute etwas bedeuten. Einige Bilder dazu habe ich gerade mal in den Thread gestellt.


----------



## Norisk699 (10. Januar 2021)

Respekt, schöne Sammlungen. Im Bilder-Thread sind auch einige schöne Anregungen für die eigene Sammlung und deren Präsentation enthalten. Hier habe ich wohl noch etwas Nachholbedarf wenn ich mir ansehe wie liebevoll einige ihre Exponate ausstellen  


Übrigens an ALLE die hier alte Boxen entsorgen: Stellt sie doch ins Forum im Verkaufsthread oder zu verschenken ein. Hier gibts sicher so einige Leute die Interesse an den alten Boxen haben.

Ich persönlich habe auch aufgegeben, die Boxen zu sammeln. Die Spiele bei Steam und Co. (meist im Sale) zu kaufen ist einfach erheblich günstiger. Ich kaufe mir durchschnittlich MAXIMAL ein Spiel im Jahr als Box und stelle es dann in meinem PC/Arbeitszimmer aus auf meine Boxen-Galerie (umrandet auf 2,20m Höhe in U-Form mein  Arbeitszimmer-PC-Teil). Mein letztes Box-Spiel war die Sammleredition von Anno 1800. Hat sich gelohnt. Demnächst werde ich die darin enthaltenen  großformatigen (21x27cm) Lithographien werde ich wohl demnächst sogar mal rahmen und aufhängen. Habe diese kürzlich wieder in der Pioneers-Edition-Sammlerbox gefunden und sie gefallen mir sehr gut.

Früher kaufte man alles in der Box. Dann wurden die Boxen immer liebloser. Vor einigen Jahren war dann oft nicht mal mehr ein Datenträger sondern nur noch ein Code drin. Das kann man sich dann natürlich sparen.
Daher heute nur noch maximal 1x pro Jahr und dann eine schöne Sammleredition, sozusagen als DEKO für die Gamer-Nerd-Ecke


----------



## Ernstman (10. Januar 2021)

Meine Sammlung liegt gut verpackt auf dem Speicher. Hier mal eine Auszug:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe viele Title aus der alten Zeit . Leider habe ich keine Platz diese sinnvoll aufzustellen. Wirklich schade, es gab früher sehr viele schöne Verpackungen (siehe Zack oben).


----------



## The-Witcher (10. Januar 2021)

Absolut nur noch digital. Bin froh das dieses CD Wechseln endlich weg ist. War damals richtig erstaunt nach meinem ersten NO-CD Crack wie angenehm das ist. Noch dazu bringt mir die CD heute auch nix mehr. 



MHoppe schrieb:


> Ich kaufe, sofern möglich alles in einer Box oder in irgendeiner  Form physikalisch. Ich frage mich was eigentlich passiert wenn einer der digitalen Anbieter pleite geht oder schließt... Das hat schon ganz andere Firmen ereilt. Verfällt dann mein "Besitz"?
> Wobei einem das physikalische heute auch nicht mehr wirklich was bringt da das Spiel ohne den Unterbau nicht mehr läuft.


Was bringt dir die CD am PC wenn Windows 10 mit Secure-Rom nichts mehr anfangen kann?


----------



## Atma (10. Januar 2021)

Bei PC Games bin ich ebenfalls nur noch digital only unterwegs. Die Spiele sind heute sowieso alle an irgendeinen Launcher gebunden, einfach Disc einlegen, installieren und starten funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr.

Wer die alten Big Box PC Games sammelt und Freude daran hat, dem sei es natürlich gegönnt . Was physische Medien angeht investiere ich einzig und allein in Blu-rays, bevorzugt Anime und Importe aus Japan.


----------



## BikeRider (11. Januar 2021)

Atma schrieb:


> Bei PC Games bin ich ebenfalls nur noch digital only unterwegs. Die Spiele sind heute sowieso alle an irgendeinen Launcher gebunden, einfach Disc einlegen, installieren und starten funktioniert schon lange nicht mehr.


Ja, die guten Zeiten sind (leider) vorbei.


----------



## shaboo (11. Januar 2021)

The-Witcher schrieb:


> Was bringt dir die CD am PC wenn Windows 10 mit Secure-Rom nichts mehr anfangen kann?


Auch unter Win 10 gibt's Mittel und Wege, die Securom-Treiber zum Laufen zu bringen (Stichwort Legacy Support); das ist also nicht wirklich ein Problem. Abgesehen davon kann man auch Cracks zu diesen Spielen nach wie vor problemlos im Netz finden.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (6. März 2021)

Viele Spiele hab ich nicht, aber wenn, dann immer die Komplettausgabe als CD oder DVD mit Handbuch und Box. Bei den neuen Games ist das leider (meist) nicht mehr möglich. Diesbezüglich bin ich halt altmodisch.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. März 2021)

Wenn ich den Platz gehabt hätte, wären noch alle Schachtel da.


The-Witcher schrieb:


> Was bringt dir die CD am PC wenn Windows 10 mit Secure-Rom nichts mehr anfangen kann?


Bei mir laufen alle Spiele mit Secu-Rom ... .
Man muß sich halt ein bißchen umsehen, wie das geht.


----------



## ghost13 (6. März 2021)

Also wenn also ich Sammle indirekt noch Boxed games. Falls das Sinn ergiebt. Konsolen Boxed und compl. habe ich so einiges. Mittlerweile schaue ich wenn noch für Private schnäpchen. Der Markt wurde leider total kapput gemacht, von habgierigen "Youtubern" und deren Hirnlosse gefolgschaft! No THX!!! All diese Metal Jesus und wie auch immer, die zerstören den Markt!

Ach... und soo wichtig ist es mir dan auch nicht. Per Emulation kann sich jeder mal ein Bild machen und erst mal anzocken.

Also wenn also diese Künstliche preis gestaltung durch die selbsternanten Sammler und YT Stars ist zum Kotzen!!!

Ich hab viel mehr Freude dran, wenn ich mal ein oder zwei Perlen ergattern kann und dies bei Privaten Leuten. "The Hunt goes on!"

Hier noch ein Fetter Mittelfinger an all die linken Vögel a la Metal Jesus!!! Und noch ein Mittelfinger (hab ja zwei  an die Miner und Scalper die uns unsere geliebte Hardware klauen und verhöckern! So ************ you!!!

Danke @PCGH ihr seit echt cool! Bin schon lange dabei und werds auch bleiben!

You Rock!!!


----------



## ghost13 (6. März 2021)

Also wenn also meine PC Games kauf ich nur noch bei GoG. Selten mal bei Steam. GoG ist einfach nur Spitze und die games gehören mir! Hab gerade erst Cyberbug und Serious Sam 4 zum Kumpel mitgenommen zum zocken. Offline, kein Key gedüns einfach inst. und zocken!

GoG Rock's!!!


----------



## DarthSlayer (6. März 2021)

Vor wem will man denn mit so einer scheiß nerd Sammlung denn überhaupt angeben ? Jedenfalls nicht vor einer Frau und das ist heutzutage eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß wenn man sich eben Spiele bequem bei Steam & Origin & Co kaufen kann ohne seine Möbel voll zu stellen und selbst wenn man sich eine Spielebox kauft ist dort wie bei einer Softwarebix nur eine Karte mit einem Downloadlink zur Steam & Co drin


----------



## Two-Face (6. März 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Vor wem will man denn mit so einer scheiß nerd Sammlung denn überhaupt angeben ? Jedenfalls nicht vor einer Frau und das ist heutzutage eh nicht mehr zeitgemäß wenn man sich eben Spiele bequem bei Steam & Origin & Co kaufen kann ohne seine Möbel voll zu stellen und selbst wenn man sich eine Spielebox kauft ist dort wie bei einer Softwarebix nur eine Karte mit einem Downloadlink zur Steam & Co drin


...und wieder einer, der nicht kapiert, worum's dabei geht.
Tja, so ist das offenbar bei dem jungen Semester heutzutage.


----------



## DarthSlayer (6. März 2021)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wieder einer, der nicht kapiert, worum's dabei geht.
> Tja, so ist das offenbar bei dem jungen Semester heutzutage.


Ich bin alles andere als Jung und es ist mir auch egal worum es hier geht aber eine eigene Meinung kann ich ja wohl dazu haben oder


----------



## Two-Face (6. März 2021)

Wenn es dir egal ist, warum must du dann unbedingt deinen Senf dazugeben?
Es geht hier ja nicht darum, ob es sinnvoll ist, heute noch Spielepackungen zu sammlen, sondern um die, die das eben tun bzw. getan haben (früher mal).
Der Begriff Nostalgie ist dir schon bekannt, oder? Niemand will hier mit irgenwas "angeben", so ein Quatsch.


----------



## hanfi104 (6. März 2021)

Das einzige was ich noch inner Box kaufen, sind Musikalben. 
Aber nachdem die Zeiten von kaputt komprimierten Streams vorbei sind, vielleicht gehe ich auch zu Streaming über.


----------



## Flowbock (6. März 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Ich bin alles andere als Jung und es ist mir auch egal worum es hier geht aber eine eigene Meinung kann ich ja wohl dazu haben oder


Guter Musikgeschmack, leider schlechte Umgangsformen. Für mich ist das ein Sammel- und Nostalgiethema, wobei ich auch aktuelle CE's mag, wenn's gute Spiele sind.


----------



## Flowbock (7. März 2021)

4thVariety schrieb:


> Die Regalwand voller Zeug war in den 90ern und 2000ern ganz witzig, aber im Grunde ist das Schwachsinn. Konsumartikel aus denen man in der Wohnung Ausstellungsstücke macht, bis das Regal überläuft.
> 
> Wenn die SSD in der PS überquillt, oder man nicht die komplette BluRay Sammlung digitalisieren will/kann/darf, dann hat so ein Regalarchiv noch eine Berechtigung, aber am PC fehlt dieses Fundament. Alle Spiele werden längst einem Dienst hinzugefügt und die Schachtel im Regal dient nur der Zierde. Wenn man im Zusammenhang von Spieleboxen diese Bezeichnung denn in den Mund nehmen will. Kein Diskettenlaufwerk, aber alte Diskettenspiele griffbereit, wozu?
> 
> ...


Hm, also bei mir steht auf dem zweiten Schreibtisch noch der Amiga 500 mit Diskettenlaufwerk und Gotek als zweites Laufwerk. Die Diskettenbox ist auch griffbereit. Davon ab finde ich einige Boxen sehr schön, hatte grad heute ein solches Exemplar in der Post.


----------



## Pu244 (2. Mai 2021)

Wenn ich mir Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufe, dann als Collectors Edition. Das geschieht so ca. 1-2 mal im Jahr. Ansonsten in irgend einem Sale.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Vor wem will man denn mit so einer scheiß nerd Sammlung denn überhaupt angeben ? Jedenfalls nicht vor einer Frau (...)



Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass nicht alles im Leben zum angeben und Frauen aufreißen dient? Manche erfreuen sich einfach nur gerne an etwas schönem. Aber ich habe, aufgrund deiner Aussage, ein recht genaues Bild von dir in meinem Kopf, besonders was Klamotten, Goldkettchen und Autos betrifft. (und dein Verhalten gegenüber Frauen kann ich mir auch lebhaft vorstellen)


----------



## Waupee (2. Mai 2021)

Hege und Pflege meine 30 Jahre alte Spielesammlung + 3 Retrorechner wobei es irgendwann Zeit für Retrorechner 4 

wird mit Windows XP drauf 

Boxen hab ich keine mehr die sind mit dem letzten Umzug in die Gelbe gewandert


----------



## DarthSlayer (2. Mai 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufe, dann als Collectors Edition. Das geschieht so ca. 1-2 mal im Jahr. Ansonsten in irgend einem Sale.
> 
> 
> 
> Ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass nicht alles im Leben zum angeben und Frauen aufreißen dient? Manche erfreuen sich einfach nur gerne an etwas schönem. Aber ich habe, aufgrund deiner Aussage, ein recht genaues Bild von dir in meinem Kopf, besonders was Klamotten, Goldkettchen und Autos betrifft. (und dein Verhalten gegenüber Frauen kann ich mir auch lebhaft vorstellen)


Dann schiebst du Vorurteile wie eine unreife Göre Anfang 20  Denn erstens bin ich ein langhaariger Metaler. Siehe Avatar was schon ein deutlicher Hinweis war. Ich trage nur schwarz und Shirts mit Bandnamen und drittens ich fahre gar kein Auto weil ich einer der Sportstypen bin, der lieber ein 2000 € Mountainbike fährt . Und das mit Angeben vor Frauen habe ich nur gesagt weil ich einen 45 jährigen Kindskopf kenne, der auch beim Kennenlernen einer Frau auch eines der ersten Sachen sie gefragt hat was zockst Du. Der sammelt so einen Mist im Regal. Deswegen ist es dazu gekommen

Für mich ist das Sammeln von Boxen wertloser Plunder, der nur Staub ansammelt. Ich sammle nicht mal meine metal Alben als cds sonder nur noch als mp3 um auch nicht diese wie mein Metaller Kumpel in zicht Regalen stehen zu haben. Ist für mich genau so ein Schwachsinn wie Briefmarken zu sammeln. Habe ich als Kind auch gemacht dann wurde ich erwachsen und merke das bringt nichts. Und davon mal abgesehen habe ich lieber dann Geld wenn ich es brauche lieber in der Tasche oder besser gesagt auf dem Konto anstelle es in wertlosen Plunder zu investieren den ich auf die Schnelle nicht los werden kann


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2021)

Setz' mal die Steroide ab.
Das Zeug macht deinen Hormonhaushalt kaputt.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

Ich war damals kurz davor, meine Spieleboxen zu entsorgen, weil die ja doch ganz schön Platz beanspruchen. Zurückblickend bin ich aber froh, das nicht getan zu haben, denn es hängen doch ein paar schöne Erinnerungen dran.
Selbst wenn ich vermutlich die Meisten dieser Spiele nie wieder anfassen werde, sind die doch ein Stück Geschichte, als Spiele noch liebevoll vermarktet wurden und kein digital vertriebenes Massenprodukt waren. Ganz davon zu schweigen, dass manche der Boxarts kleine Kunstwerke sind.

Die haben jetzt ihren Platz in meinem designierten Alterssitz. Ich sehe sie jedes Mal, wenn ich dort Urlaub mache und freue mich, sie behalten zu haben.
Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, dass das für Leute mit weniger Stauraum eher eine Last ist.


----------



## Seth Luisi (2. Mai 2021)

Als Konsolero kaufe ich nach wie vor Retailboxen. Warum auch nicht? Kann mir Spiele leihen/verleihen. Spiele wieder verkaufen oder mir Spiele gebraucht kaufen. Das mit den Discwechsel kriege ich auch noch hin. Bin keine 80 Jahre alt.

Kaufe so gut wie nie im PS Store. Platz ist kein Argument. Die Spiele von der Vorgänger Konsole landen im Keller.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Für mich ist das Sammeln von Boxen wertloser Plunder, der nur Staub ansammelt. Ich sammle nicht mal meine metal Alben als cds sonder nur noch als mp3 um auch nicht diese wie mein Metaller Kumpel in zicht Regalen stehen zu haben.


Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, meine Ozzy-LPs einzustampfen und als mp3-Plunder aufzubewahren.
Schlechtere Qualität hat wohl nur Mono.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Ist für mich genau so ein Schwachsinn wie Briefmarken zu sammeln. Habe ich als Kind auch gemacht dann wurde ich erwachsen und merke das bringt nichts.


Es bringt was, aber in anderem Sinne.
Wenn man den Michel beim Frühstück neben der Kaffeetasse liegen hat, lernt man mehr über Geographie, Geschichte und Druckverfahren, als in 13 Jahre Schule.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Und davon mal abgesehen habe ich lieber dann Geld wenn ich es brauche lieber in der Tasche oder besser gesagt auf dem Konto anstelle es in wertlosen Plunder zu investieren den ich auf die Schnelle nicht los werden kann


Jedem das seine.

Ich bereue es heute noch die Tollen Boxen von Jazz Jackrabbit oder Unreal entsorgt zu haben.
Jetzt hätte ich den Platz dafür.
Aber so ist das Leben.


----------



## DarthSlayer (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, meine Ozzy-LPs einzustampfen und als mp3-Plunder aufzubewahren.
> Schlechtere Qualität hat wohl nur Mono.
> 
> 
> ...


Was denn für eine schlechtere Qualität ? Die Mp3 Files von Amazon gekauft als Album haben 320er Bitrate also CD Qualität und ich muss ja nichts einstampfen denn ich habe davor auch schon nur MP3 Alben gesammelt aber sie dann von freunden, die sich diese als CD gekauft haben gerippt. Nur wenn ich es selbst jetzt kaufe habe ich sie überall mit dabei und ich habe auch bei der Amazon Music App Vorschaubilder für das jeweilige Album. Also stampfe ich nur meine alte MP3 Sammlung in 128er Bitrate ein  Und von wegen Mono es ist eine CD nur als digital Version.
Und dann spiele mal eine Schallplatte auf einem Handy von Unterwegs ab  Da musst Du sie auch erst zur Mp3 umwandeln wenn es bei Schallplatten überhaupt möglich ist. Außerdem bin ich gerne bei Technik Up To Date und benutzte nicht Tonträger, die es schon 1930 gab


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Die Mp3 Files von Amazon gekauft als Album haben 320er Bitrate also CD Qualität


Nie im Leben.
Man hört sogar den Unterschied zwischen mp3 und wav.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> und ich muss ja nichts einstampfen denn ich habe davor auch schon nur MP3 Alben gesammelt


Was ist ein MP3-Album im Gegensatz zu einem LP-Cover.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Und von wegen Mono es ist eine CD nur als digital Version.


Nein.
Es ist eine komprimierte, von bestimmten Frequenzen befreite, digitale Version der CD-Datei.
Und es gibt Komprimierungsverluste, auch bei 320er Bitrate.


DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Und dann spiele mal eine Schallplatte auf einem Handy von Unterwegs ab  Da musst Du sie auch erst zur Mp3 umwandeln


Ich hab fast nur noch WAV.
Im Auto läuft mal ein mp3-Stück als Nebenbeimusik.
Da macht es aber auch nichts aus, daß die Qualität nicht so gut ist.



DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Außerdem bin ich gerne bei Technik Up To Date und benutzte nicht Tonträger, die es schon 1930 gab


Ich schon, wenn es besser klingt.


----------



## DarthSlayer (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Nie im Leben.
> Man hört sogar den Unterschied zwischen mp3 und wav.
> 
> 
> ...


Doch im Leben denn wenn ich sie abspiele wird die Bitrate angezeigt !
Was soll ich mit den Covers wie bei Spielen ? Speilst Du oder hörst Du das scheiß Cover oder das Spiel oder Album ? Und bei beiden seit es bei Amazon Musik oder Steam habe ich Covers aber in der Liste drin oder beim Abspielen auf dem Handy.  Also ist die Qualität top


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Doch im Leben denn wenn ich sie abspiele wird die Bitrate angezeigt !
> Was soll ich mit den Covers wie bei Spielen ? Speilst Du oder hörst Du das scheiß Cover oder das Spiel oder Album ? Und bei beiden seit es bei Amazon Musik oder Steam habe ich Covers aber in der Liste drin oder beim Abspielen auf dem Handy.  Also ist die Qualität top


Gut, Du begreifst es nicht und es ist OT.


----------



## DarthSlayer (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Gut, Du begreifst es nicht und es ist OT.


Doch ich begreiffe schon dass angeblich Venyl platten besser klingel weswegen sich auch der bescheuerte Nicolas Cage in the Rock auf die Arbeit eine Platte von den Beatels für 600 $ kommen löässt anstelle für 12.99 sich ne CD zu holen. Aber ich habe A einfach kein Bock so viel Zeugs zu Hause zu sammeln das ich auch noch abstauben muss und meine ganze Sammlung passt dann als MP3 auf einen großen USB Stick. ich will mich da quasi nicht binden auf alle Ewigkeiten und Du bekommst nicht mehr alles als Platten


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Doch ich begreiffe schon dass angeblich Venyl platten besser klingel weswegen sich auch der bescheuerte Nicolas Cage in the Rock auf die Arbeit eine Platte von den Beatels für 600 $ kommen löässt anstelle für 12.99 sich ne CD zu holen. Aber ich habe A einfach kein Bock so viel Zeugs zu Hause zu sammeln das ich auch noch abstauben muss und meine ganze Sammlung passt dann als MP3 auf einen großen USB Stick. ich will mich da quasi nicht binden auf alle Ewigkeiten und Du bekommst nicht mehr alles als Platten


Es sind Vinyl-Platten, die besser klingen und die Gruppe hieß damals Beatles. 

Viel Spaß mit mp3!


----------



## DarthSlayer (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Es sind Vinyl-Platten, die besser klingen und die Gruppe hieß damals Beatles.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit mp3!


Das meinte ich ja  Eine alte Säcke Band heutzutage


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Mai 2021)

Die Galerie ist ein einziger Retrogasmus. Habe leider auch alle meine alten Konsolen mit zig Spielen verkauft - schade nur, weil ich es cool gefunden hätte, wenn meine Kinder heute auch mit Gameboy, Mega Drive, N64, PS etc. an Papas Hobby herangeführt werden könnten.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

DarthSlayer schrieb:


> Eine alte Säcke Band heutzutage


Tja, die alten Säcke haben halt auch 1.000.000.000  (eine Milliarde) Tonträger verkauft.
Das schafft keiner heutzutage.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Tja, die alten Säcke haben halt auch 1.000.000.000  (eine Milliarde) Tonträger verkauft.
> Das schafft keiner heutzutage.


Die Beatles waren und sind zwar auch nicht so mein Ding, aber Vinyl hat eindeutig ein besonderes Klangbild und wird daher auch  von heutigen Musikern gerne (parallel) verwendet. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es zwingend _besser_ klingt, ist aber eben doch was Eigenes.
Metalhead zu sein, taugt weder als Ausrede noch als Grund für Unwissen. Etliche der bsten Metal-Alben aller Zeiten sind auch oder sogar primär auf LP erschienen

Und darüber, dass verlustbehaftete Komprimierung von Musik nun einmal - wie die Bezeichnung schon leicht andeutet - unabhängig von der Bitrate mit Verlusten einher geht, darüber sollte man sich nicht streiten müssen. Um das einzusehen, muss, man noch nicht einmal audiophil sein, ein grundlegender technischer Sachverstand genügt bereits.


----------



## wuselsurfer (2. Mai 2021)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Ich will nicht behaupten, dass es zwingend _besser_ klingt, ist aber eben doch was Eigenes.


Die technischen Daten der CD sind der LP weit überlegen.
Dennoch klingt die Platte eben anders.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Metalhead zu sein, taugt weder als Ausrede noch als Grund für Unwissen. Etliche der bsten Metal-Alben aller Zeiten sind auch oder sogar primär auf LP erschienen


Ich hab hier einiges von Rainbow und Black Sabbath stehen, was alles Klassiker von Hard Rock und Heavy Metal sind.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Und darüber, dass verlustfreie Komprimierung von Musik nun einmal - wie die Bezeichnung schon leicht andeutet - unabhängig von der Bitrate mit Verlusten einher geht, darüber sollte man sich nicht streiten müssen. Um das einzusehen, muss, man noch nicht einmal audiophil sein, ein grundlegender technischer Sachverstand genügt bereits.


Du meinst verlustbehaftet, aber wenn man es nicht begreift, taugt die beste Erklärung nichts.

Wenn man mal eine mp3- und eine Wav- Datei des selben Stückes mit der Spektralanalyse ansieht, bemerkt man das Fehlen verschiedener Teile.

Das mp3-Format war eigentlich als Datenpacker geplant, ehe man merkte, daß sich Musik besonders gut packen läßt.


----------



## Mahoy (2. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du meinst verlustbehaftet, aber wenn man es nicht begreift, taugt die beste Erklärung nichts.


Klar, verlustbehaftet, hab's gleich mal korrigiert.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn man mal eine mp3- und eine Wav- Datei des selben Stückes mit der Spektralanalyse ansieht, bemerkt man das Fehlen verschiedener Teile.
> 
> Das mp3-Format war eigentlich als Datenpacker geplant, ehe man merkte, daß sich Musik besonders gut packen läßt.


Zumindest nicht mit MP3 / MPEG Audio Layer. Der Codec ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter und stammt aus einer Zeit, als Rechenleistung im Privatbereich noch begrenzt war.

Mit den neueren Iterationen von AAC lassen sich, insbesondere in mehreren Durchläufen, allerdings schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen - bis dahin, dass Kompressionsverluste praktisch unhörbar werden, auch wenn sie selbstverständlich immer noch vorhanden sind.
Kurz: Wenn's darauf ankommt, sollte man die Entscheidung darüber, was in einem Track "entbehrlich" ist, nicht allein dem Algorithmus überlassen.


----------



## Pu244 (3. Mai 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> .Das mp3-Format war eigentlich als Datenpacker geplant, ehe man merkte, daß sich Musik besonders gut packen läßt.



Naja, das Psychoakustische Modell hat man sicher nicht zum Datenpacken entwickelt, das war ganz klar auf Töne gerichtet. Ansonsten ist es natürlich klar, dass auch der Rest gut gepackt wird.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht mit MP3 / MPEG Audio Layer. Der Codec ist ja nun auch schon etwas älter und stammt aus einer Zeit, als Rechenleistung im Privatbereich noch begrenzt war.



Der stammt aus den 80ern und begrenzt ist noch leicht untertrieben. Erst seit mitte der 90er ist überhaupt die Leistung verfügbar, um es in Software abzuspielen.



Mahoy schrieb:


> Mit den neueren Iterationen von AAC lassen sich, insbesondere in mehreren Durchläufen, allerdings schon sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen - bis dahin, dass Kompressionsverluste praktisch unhörbar werden, auch wenn sie selbstverständlich immer noch vorhanden sind.



Mit MP3 lassen sich auch sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen, man muß nur die Bitrate entsprechend wählen. Wenn man keinen Unterschied erkennen möchte, dann sind 192 oder besser 256 KBits Pflicht, AAC bekommt das schon mit unter 128 KBits hin. Wenn man einfach nur Musik horen will, dann reichen natürlich auch 128KBits bei MP3 und 64 KBits für AAC.

Faszinierend ist, dass sich MP3 bei den Audiodateien bis heute fast ein Monopol, bei den Endanwendern, erhalten hat. Alle Alternativen sind ja krachend gescheitert, Angefangen bei MP3 Pro über Ogg Vorbis und AAC konnte sich da auch nicht durchsetzen.

Wir haben ja heute die Kapazität für 256 KBit, von daher wird sich das wohl auch nicht mehr ändern.


----------



## Mahoy (3. Mai 2021)

Pu244 schrieb:


> Der stammt aus den 80ern und begrenzt ist noch leicht untertrieben. Erst seit mitte der 90er ist überhaupt die Leistung verfügbar, um es in Software abzuspielen.


Und dann sind Decoding und Encoding auch noch zwei paar Schuhe. Ich kann mich noch dunkel erinnern, wie lange es damals gedauert hat, ein Album von CD bei guter Qualität in MP3 umzuwandeln.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Mit MP3 lassen sich auch sehr gute Ergebnisse erzielen, man muß nur die Bitrate entsprechend wählen. Wenn man keinen Unterschied erkennen möchte, dann sind 192 oder besser 256 KBits Pflicht, AAC bekommt das schon mit unter 128 KBits hin. Wenn man einfach nur Musik horen will, dann reichen natürlich auch 128KBits bei MP3 und 64 KBits für AAC.


Auf jeden Fall. Für einfach nur hören reicht Vieles. Meistens ist ja ohnehin eher das Wiedergabe- bzw. Ausgabegerät der limitierende Faktor.

MP3 hat aber auch bei hoher Bitrate seine Grenzen. Der Algorithmus ist - verglichen mit neueren Codecs - nicht sonderlich gut darin, zu erkennen, was herunterfallen darf, ohne dass es sich akustisch bemerkbar machen würde. Anspruchsvollere Tracks sind dann bei hoher Bitrate zwar glasklar, klingen aber oftmals trotzdem schal.



Pu244 schrieb:


> Faszinierend ist, dass sich MP3 bei den Audiodateien bis heute fast ein Monopol, bei den Endanwendern, erhalten hat. Alle Alternativen sind ja krachend gescheitert, Angefangen bei MP3 Pro über Ogg Vorbis und AAC konnte sich da auch nicht durchsetzen.


Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier und es spielt sicherlich eine Rolle, dass selbst das dümmste Wiedergabegerät mindestens MP3 beherrscht.

OGG Vorbis ist unter Linuxern ziemlich stark verbreitet; ich persönlich digitalisiere in AAC. Aber die alten Tracks in meinem Archiv sind natürlich trotzdem MP3 - ich ersetze sie sukzessive durch wertigere Rips, wenn ich eine Original-CD sowieso gerade mal wieder hervorgekramt habe.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. Mai 2021)

Mal ein kleines Interview vom mp3-Miterfinder Karlheinz Brandenburg:
https://www.rnd.de/digital/erfinder...en-nur-besser-D45HSEV5JNER7OMFT7D76M5YRI.html  .

Sehr interessant.


----------



## Papa (18. Juli 2021)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Interview vom mp3-Miterfinder Karlheinz Brandenburg:
> https://www.rnd.de/digital/erfinder...en-nur-besser-D45HSEV5JNER7OMFT7D76M5YRI.html  .
> 
> Sehr interessant.


thanks for link.


----------



## dw71 (7. November 2021)

Früher hat man eine Verpackung bekommen, ein gedrucktes, teilweise sogar gebundenes ausführliches Handbuch in Papierform.

Heute muss man schon froh sein, wenn dem Spiel überhaupt eine Anleitung als PDF-Datei beiliegt. Es gibt sogar Spiele, die ohne Anleitung daherkommen, wo man Käufer praktisch dasteht, als hätte man eine Raubkopie runtergeladen.


----------



## machero (7. November 2021)

Jäger und Sammler 

...und irgendwann kommt alles in die Tonne


----------



## logan68 (7. November 2021)

machero schrieb:


> Jäger und Sammler
> 
> ...und irgendwann kommt alles in die Tonne


Ja leider… ich hab zwar noch viele Boxen, aber ich werde die wohl demnächst entsorgen…


----------



## Flowbock (7. November 2021)

Hm, warum sollte denn alles in der Tonne landen? Meinetwegen können die Erben es irgendwann zu Geld machen, ich behalte meinen Kram 😊


----------



## Cernan68 (8. November 2021)

Ich vermisse die Boxen auch, damals habe ich viel mehr Spiele gekauft. Ziemlich sicher, dass das an den Boxen lag und dem Einkaufserlebnis. Man las sich schon die aufgedruckten Texte auf der Packung im Laden durch, nahm die Box mit. Was da wohl drin sein mag? Ein gedrucktes Handbuch war früher noch Standard, das las man dann schon mal bei den oft langwierigen Installationsprozessen. Häufig waren auch kleinere Gadgets drin, ein Poster, Figuren, eine Münze und ähnliches.

Das gibt es nicht mehr. Heute  geht man zu Steam und Co. klickt seinen Titel an und 5 Minuten später kann man es spielen. Klar, früher musste ich 30 Kilometer fahren um in einem Computerladen oder Ähnlichem ein Spiel überhaupt kaufen zu können. Das ist heute sehr viel komfortabler. Trotzdem wünsche ich mir manchmal die Boxen zurück. Es war immer ein kleines Happening ein neues Spiel auszupacken.

Aber irgendwann war dann nur noch eine CD, später nur noch ein Downloadlink und ein Key in den Boxen. Seither habe ich keinen einzigen Titel mehr in einem Laden gekauft.


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2021)

logan68 schrieb:


> Ja leider… ich hab zwar noch viele Boxen, aber ich werde die wohl demnächst entsorgen…


Pack sie lieber hier in den Marktplatz. Evtl hat der eine oder andere noch Interesse daran.  
Alternativ kann man auch mal beim Computerspielmuseum anfragen. Je nachdem um welche Games es sich handelt, ist ggf. Interesse da: https://www.computerspielemuseum.de/1190_Startseite.htm


----------



## logan68 (21. November 2021)

Super, ich frag mal in Berlin an, da war ich vor 3 Jahren mit meinen Kindern, hatten viel Spaß... Berlin ist eine Reise wert, wenn der Corona-Mist abgeflaut ist reisen wir wieder.

Ich mach mal Fotos


----------



## dw71 (26. März 2022)

Früher haben sich die Computerspiele-Hersteller und Publisher noch wirklich Mühe gemacht bei ihren Spielen: schöne Kartonverpackung, Datenträger, Extras (wie Karten, Poster, Aufkleber...), dazu ein gedrucktes Handbuch.

Heute sind die Computerspiele wie hingerotzt, man kauft sich ein Game und hat teilweise nicht einmal ein Handbuch dabei! Nicht mal als PDF-Datei. Man kauft sich ein Computerspiel und kommt sich vor wie ein Raubkopierer zu besten C64-Zeiten.

Wenn ein Hersteller sagt, er druckt das Handbuch nicht mehr auf Papier aus, sondern aus Umweltschutz-Gründen gibt es das Handbuch nur noch als PDF-Datei, ist das in Ordnung für mich. Aber gar kein Handbuch beilegen, ist für mich ein No-Go und wenn ich das vorher erfahre, ein Grund, ein Spiel NICHT zu kaufen, auch wenn ich eigentlich kaufen wollte.

Früher konnte man auf Steam wenigstens noch die Handbücher als PDF runterladen - ist okay. Aber moderne Spiele verlinken nur noch auf die Homepage und dort gibt es kein Handbuch zum Runterladen!


----------



## sonny1606 (10. August 2022)

dw71 schrieb:


> Früher haben sich die Computerspiele-Hersteller und Publisher noch wirklich Mühe gemacht bei ihren Spielen: schöne Kartonverpackung, Datenträger, Extras (wie Karten, Poster, Aufkleber...), dazu ein gedrucktes Handbuch.
> !


Ich finde nicht dass sich Spielehersteller heute keine Mühe mehr geben.  Der Schwerpunkt liegt heute nur wo anders.  Verpackungen & Handbuch braucht man bei 99% der Games doch nicht.  Die tutorials im spiel + youtube sind doch viel besser.  So was gab es früher nicht. Außerdem werden heute Spiele so lange nach dem Release noch mit Updates und content versorgt. Denke das sollte man den Spielehersteller auch anrechnen. Zocke z.b hunt showdown und die bringen ständig Updates mit Verbesserungen und content wie map Optimierungen etc. Ich finde schon das sehr viele Hersteller einen super Job machen.


----------



## -Shorty- (10. August 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht dass sich Spielehersteller heute keine Mühe mehr geben.  Der Schwerpunkt liegt heute nur wo anders.  Verpackungen & Handbuch braucht man bei 99% der Games doch nicht.  Die tutorials im spiel + youtube sind doch viel besser.  So was gab es früher nicht. Außerdem werden heute Spiele so lange nach dem Release noch mit Updates und content versorgt. Denke das sollte man den Spielehersteller auch anrechnen. Zocke z.b hunt showdown und die bringen ständig Updates mit Verbesserungen und content wie map Optimierungen etc. Ich finde schon das sehr viele Hersteller einen super Job machen.


Das kann man durchaus so sehen, vor allem wenn man selbst ein solches Spiel spielt. Solche Beispiele, bei denen man einmal den Vollpreis zahlt und dann noch Jahre mit Updates und Content versorgt wird, werden immer seltener. Du nennst da Hunt Showdown, ich würde da GTA V ins Feld führen. Das GTA+ Abo ohne echten Vorteil lasse ich mal außen vor, das wurde mMn. auch viel zu spät eingeführt, um wirklich relevant zu sein. 
GTA V war ja praktisch mit sämtlichen kostenlosen Erweiterungen draußen.

Das gehört aber langfristig schon der Vergangenheit an und rechnet sich für die wenigsten Studios. Unfertige Spiele mit gestrichenem Content so weit das Auge reicht, sind heute an der Tagesordnung. Zu oft werden heute schon Season-Passes zum Release verkauft, zu oft brauchen die Spiele heute die Zeit bis zum 2ten Season Pass um überhaupt rundzulaufen, The Division I liegt mir da noch schwer im Magen.
Hat man dann zum Release von The Division 2 irgendwas anderes gemacht? Außer ein noch "kaputteres" Spiel zu liefern, ja da das Wort gibts so nicht. Hat man nicht, man hat dafür mit großen Versprechen noch mehr Hype erzeugt und hätte den Kahn beinahe wieder versenkt.

Diablo Immortal ist der neue Stern am Himmel, an denen sich alle orientieren werden.
Nachdem das ganze Lootbox Thema so durch die Medien ging, läuft doch nun alles auf: Kostenloses Grinden oder Bezahlen und "vielleicht" Absahnen (RNG und so).

Dieses Konzept lässt sich im Handumdrehen auf sämtliche andere erfolgreiche Genre übertragen. Einfach jede Runde einzeln noch mal 50Cent abkassieren oder es dem World of Tanks Prinzip gleich tun und über Premium Munition kassieren. Das funktioniert im Grunde für jeden Shooter, jedes Rennspiel, jedes Sportspiel. Man muss sich nur ne Belohnung einfallen lassen. Aber Leute bezahlen auch für bunte Rahmen um ihren Avatar oder nen Aufkleber auf der Schuhsohle, von daher wird man da immer Begehrlichkeiten wecken.

Sobald Blizzard die Bilanzen auf den Tisch legt wirds keine 3 Monate dauern bis andere Publisher da Dollar-Zeichen in den Augen haben und die ersten Premiummodelle erwachen.


----------



## Terracresta (11. August 2022)

Komisch, dass ich den Artikel in den ganzen Jahren noch nie gesehn hab.


----------



## dw71 (11. August 2022)

sonny1606 schrieb:


> Die tutorials im spiel + youtube sind doch viel besser.  So was gab es früher nicht.


Die Tutorials sind meistens schrecklich und reichen nicht im Entferntesten an ein gedrucktes Handbuch oder ein Handbuch in PDF-Form hin.

Ich hab schon Spiele zurückgehen lassen, weil sie keine Anleitung als PDF dabei hatten. Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, möchte ich nicht 20 Stunden lang Youtube-Videos anschauen müssen, nur um die grundlegendsten Bedien-Elemente mir selbst zu erarbeiten.

Schlimmstes Beispiel war "Die Gilde 3", wo ich schon nach wenigen Minuten im Tutorial nicht mehr weiter gekommen bin, und dieses Sch...ßgame sofort von der Festplatte geschmissen hab - 1-Sterne-Amazon-Bewertung gab's natürlich kostenlos von mir dazu.

Deshalb kaufe ich keine Spiele mehr, die nur ein Tutorial, aber keine Anleitung dabei haben! Und da würde ich die Testmagazine wie PC Games bitten, das im Wertungskasten anzuführen:

Gedruckte Anleitung, Anleitung als PDF, keine Anleitung (nur Tutorial)

Dann weiß ich sofort, dass ich Letzteres nicht kaufen werde.


----------



## sonny1606 (11. August 2022)

dw71 schrieb:


> Die Tutorials sind meistens schrecklich und reichen nicht im Entferntesten an ein gedrucktes Handbuch oder ein Handbuch in PDF-Form hin.
> 
> Ich hab schon Spiele zurückgehen lassen, weil sie keine Anleitung als PDF dabei hatten. Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, möchte ich nicht 20 Stunden lang Youtube-Videos anschauen müssen, nur um die grundlegendsten Bedien-Elemente mir selbst zu erarbeiten.
> 
> ...


Mir persönlich ist das zu 100% egal.  Ich habe nur recht wenig Zeit zum zocken und zocke daher oft über Jahre nur ein bis zwei Spiele. Die müssen dann aber richtig gut sein damit sie mich begeistern.  Aktuell ist das nur hunt showdown. Ob es dort irgendein handbuch gibt weiß ich nicht. Ich kenne jedoch gefühlt als tip+tricks und Erklärtutorials bei Youtube zu dem Spiel. Das Spiel hat eine irre community und super Entwickler Team die selber regelmäßig bei twitch mit anderen Streamern zocken und viel über das Spiel, Entwicklung, backgrounds etc. labern. So etwas kenne ich von anderen Games nicht. Das ist für nicht 100 mal mehr wert als ein 100 Seiten dickes buntes Handbuch.


----------



## Terracresta (12. August 2022)

dw71 schrieb:


> Die Tutorials sind meistens schrecklich und reichen nicht im Entferntesten an ein gedrucktes Handbuch oder ein Handbuch in PDF-Form hin.
> 
> Ich hab schon Spiele zurückgehen lassen, weil sie keine Anleitung als PDF dabei hatten. Wenn ich 50 Euro für ein Spiel ausgebe, möchte ich nicht 20 Stunden lang Youtube-Videos anschauen müssen, nur um die grundlegendsten Bedien-Elemente mir selbst zu erarbeiten.
> 
> ...


Also ich muss sagen, die Tutorials in Spielen heutzutage fangen meist beim Urschleim an und sind oft nicht abbrech- bzw. überspringbar, was jeden, der schon mal paar Spiele gespielt hat, nervt, aber wenn es dann um komplexere Zusammenhänge geht (das fängt schon bei der fehlenden Erklärung, was bestimmte Stats bewirken an) muss man Suchmaschinen heranziehen, da es in den Spielen nicht erklärt wird.

So, hier mal unsere "kleine" Sammlung von über 2000 physischen Spielen quer durch die PC, Home Computer und Konsolen-Gemüsegärten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AzRa-eL (12. August 2022)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen, die Tutorials in Spielen heutzutage fangen meist beim Urschleim an und sind oft nicht abbrech- bzw. überspringbar, was jeden, der schon mal paar Spiele gespielt hat, nervt, aber wenn es dann um komplexere Zusammenhänge geht (das fängt schon bei der fehlenden Erklärung, was bestimmte Stats bewirken an) muss man Suchmaschinen heranziehen, da es in den Spielen nicht erklärt wird.
> 
> So, hier mal unsere "kleine" Sammlung von über 2000 physischen Spielen quer durch die PC, Home Computer und Konsolen-Gemüsegärten.
> 
> ...


Das nenn ich mal ne beachtliche Sammlung!
Mich würde mal geschätzter Warenwert interessieren. Paar Artikel haben bestimmt schon einen sehr hohen Sammlerwert.


----------



## Terracresta (12. August 2022)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal ne beachtliche Sammlung!
> Mich würde mal geschätzter Warenwert interessieren. Paar Artikel haben bestimmt schon einen sehr hohen Sammlerwert.


Wenn ich nach Seiten wie Pricecharting und Ebay-Verkäufen gehe, dann um die 100k.
Panzer Dragoon Saga ist eines der teuersten, welches laut Pricecharting momentan bei durchschnittlich 610 EUR liegt, wobei ich es in der Qualität, welche meine Version hat, auch schon für 1000 EUR hab weggehen sehen. Serien wie Ultima sind mitunter auch recht teuer, genauso wie Zak McKracken, Loom, Maniac Mansion (fehlt mir noch, hatte es damals für C64) usw. Meist je älter, desto teurer.
Den "Graded" Blödsinn mach ich aber nicht mit.

Hab auf jeden Fall eine Excel-Tabelle mit allen Spielen und denen, die wir noch für die Sammlung wollen, inkl. Preisen, damit wir bei unserer Spielejagd wissen, ob die abgefragten Preise Geschneiderei sind. Gedade für PS Vita Spiele wollen die momentan oft viel zuviel. Big Box Spiele sind in der freien Wildbahn aber kaum zu finden.

Haben natürlich bei so einem Wert auch eine entsprechend hohe Versicherungssumme festgelegt, aber testen, wie einfach man diese dann im Ernstfall auch ausgezahlt bekommt, will ich lieber nicht.


----------



## Bandicoot (26. November 2022)

Geile Sammlungen, sowas dauert laaaaange, ich Sammel Filme, das ist auch teuer und dauert bestimmtes zu erhaschen.
Aber alte Spiele sind echt noch teuer dagegen.
Hat schon etwas gekostet gewisse SNES und N64 klassiger zu beschaffen.


----------



## Gerwald (26. November 2022)

Ich habe bei weiten nicht so eine große Sammlung. Aber ein paar habe ich auch. Das sind vor allem Amiga Spiele. Aber auch von Anwender Software. Und ein paar wenige alte PC Spiele. 
Ich muss aber gestehen das selbst am Amiga das Archiv Digital ist. Vieles ist frei gegeben worden. Dann gibt es ja bei manchen Spielen noch immer Update. Wie z.B bei Ambermoon. 
Allerdings, Originalverpackungen von alten Amiga Spiele sind nicht billig. Unter erhalten und komplett dann so ein Spiel gleich mal mit 200.-€ zu Buche schlagen heute. Wenn es noch original eingeschweißt ist. Naja das könnte ihr euch eh denken. 
Aber mir hat das auch besser gefallen früher. Auch die Handbücher, bei denen man sich ja oft richtig Mühe gegeben hat. Oft kleine Geschichten drin, passend zum Spiel. Landkarten, Poster usw. 
Klar die Zeiten sind halt heute anderes, aber es wirkt heute halt manche mal ein wenig lieblos.


----------



## Standeck (26. November 2022)

Gerwald schrieb:


> Aber mir hat das auch besser gefallen früher. Auch die Handbücher, bei denen man sich ja oft richtig Mühe gegeben hat. Oft kleine Geschichten drin, passend zum Spiel. Landkarten, Poster usw.
> Klar die Zeiten sind halt heute anderes, aber es wirkt heute halt manche mal ein wenig lieblos.


Solche Sammlungen machen auf jeden Fall mehr her als jede noch so volle Steam Bibliothek. 
Ich verstehe auch nicht warum es zu komplexen Spielen nicht wenigstens ein Handbuch gibt, von mir aus für 5 Euro zu kaufen irgendwo. Paradox Spiele sind ja der Irrsinn schlechthin an Komplexität.


----------

